# Random Positive Thought of the Day



## Cam1

Similar to the other thread, but for positive thoughts that come to mind instead. I think it helps to type them out on a thread like this because thoughts that are kept inside my head tend to slip away after a short period of time (also I would love to read others )


I will start:


If I can behave the way I do around the people I'm comfortable with in my life, then I can translate this behavior to people I'm not as comfortable with.


----------



## StNaive

This is a great idea!

Here's one I thought of:

People telling you you're 'too quiet' can be frustrating and hurtful, but what these people are actually trying to tell you is that they like you and value your input, or are interested in knowing you better. If they didn't, they wouldn't say anything at all.


----------



## LearningToFly

StNaive said:


> People telling you you're 'too quiet' can be frustrating and hurtful, but what these people are actually trying to tell you is that they like you and value your input, or are interested in knowing you better. If they didn't, they wouldn't say anything at all.


I like this, that is a very good point


----------



## catcharay

.


----------



## Raphael200

..........


----------



## StNaive

I want this thread to live, so I'll give another one:

Rather than compare your achievements with those of others: compare your achievements to what you've done already. Think of life not as a race but running a track and always trying to beat your time. 

I don't even know if that makes sense but it does to me.


----------



## miminka

im really proud of myself for my commitment to my health and fitness. ive lost 7 lbs in just under a week, and i havent had to restrict my eating at all. when i excersize i am so happy when i am able to feel my own progress; moves and stretches that i once didnt even attempt because they seemed too difficult i can find myself able to do- bit by bit i know im getting stronger and leaner and this makes me feel good about myself. i wont listen to anyone tell me i dont need to do this- im already too thin, underweight, like they think the desire to be "in shape" is inherently unhealthy and destructive in my case. im tired of obnoxious 'liberalized/"radical"' people blathering about how everybody just needs to accept themselves and accept other people no matter what shape they're in or what they look like. i still have a ways to go but im starting to feel more confident, strong, and in control.


----------



## Cam1

StNaive said:


> I want this thread to live, so I'll give another one:
> 
> Rather than compare your achievements with those of others: compare your achievements to what you've done already. Think of life not as a race but running a track and always trying to beat your time.
> 
> I don't even know if that makes sense but it does to me.


I'm glad you like the thread! And that makes complete sense. Comparing to others rarely helps because there's always those who have accomplished more. I like the way you phrased this.



mardou said:


> im really proud of myself for my commitment to my health and fitness. ive lost 7 lbs in just under a week, and i havent had to restrict my eating at all. when i excersize i am so happy when i am able to feel my own progress; moves and stretches that i once didnt even attempt because they seemed too difficult i can find myself able to do- bit by bit i know im getting stronger and leaner and this makes me feel good about myself..


Good for you, and congrats on the weight loss. I agree with you, exercise always makes me feel so much better.


----------



## Cam1

I think people would like me if I showed myself to them, and I would like myself more if I were able to show myself to others.


----------



## NoHeart

**** it all, I'm done.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Weather was nice today.
My parts for my car came.
People that I thought didn't like me have been unexpectedly nice to me lately.


----------



## mahnamahna

I may have had a bad day but there was some good in it!! 
Nice morning
Kids at VBS made me smile 
A girl on an online dating site called me cute and wants to meet me lol 
I'm alive and well


----------



## zeebraynz

mardou said:


> .


You look very pretty. 

One positive thought: Success means to get up just one more time than your failures. ROME was not built in a day so every little bit help


----------



## ourwater

more test


----------



## Astrofreak6

''How'd you manage? - You just decide who you are, who you wanna be, and hold on to that. Right on.''


----------



## cybernaut

I'm desperately trying to hang in there.


----------



## Cam1

I think having SA has made me a more independent and self reliant person.


----------



## millenniumman75

FoundAndLost said:


> Weather was nice today.
> My parts for my car came.
> People that I thought didn't like me have been unexpectedly nice to me lately.


 So is that a false belief based on SA?


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Life is what you make it. Id like to think of that as positive..


----------



## WhatWentWrong

Life isn't that special, we come and go and the universe doesn't give a damn. Not massively positive I suppose.


----------



## Cam1

Things will get better when I re-locate. I know what I need to do, I just need a new environment - A place where people don't know me so I can start fresh and turn my life around. I will miss my family, but obviously I will visit often. I need to do this for myself, I can't stay here much longer.


----------



## Rhiannon66




----------



## tronjheim

Tomorrow, I expect my parcel to arrive and I'd never ever have to be bothered by spinning beach balls/colour wheels ever again. I hope. 
I also hope it doesn't rain in the afternoon. I want to go out biking.


----------



## Cam1

I posses social skills, I just need to gain the confidence that will allow myself to use them.


----------



## Bawsome

everything is going to be okay


----------



## pbjsamm

we all have a purpose


----------



## cosmic dust

Despite the illusions, we are all equal.


----------



## Winterwalk

I just read through a whole bunch of posts by another SASer and it reminded me I need to get back on the positive track again. I am saying goodbye to my depression.


----------



## lavandula

Cam1 said:


> I posses social skills, I just need to gain the confidence that will allow myself to use them.


That's great you realize that! 

Learning to not take things for granted and being appreciative for what we have. This thought is helping me enjoy life more than what it already has to offer.


----------



## MoonForge

Even though today isn't going so great, later it might be better, or tommorow : o


----------



## Cam1

lavandula said:


> That's great you realize that!
> 
> Learning to not take things for granted and being appreciative for what we have. This thought is helping me enjoy life more than what it already has to offer.


Definitely a good way to look at things


----------



## marcel177

To give a women nutella


----------



## Cam1

I barely feel the physical effects of anxiety anymore. Now it's just a matter of becoming more comfortable and confident with people and saying what's on my mind a bit more often. I've been fearing the judgement of others much less, and hope it continues to improve.


----------



## probably offline

I hope next week, in class, will be as "successful" as this one's been. I need to keep the attitude I've been having and not fall back into my normal behavior.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

Pizza.


----------



## MoonForge

Yay i managed to control my sad mood instead of it controlling me xD


----------



## TryingMara

Sometimes, I think I thrive in chaos.


----------



## Cam1

Just another human being like myself. Stay calm and everything will go well tonight.


----------



## Cam1

I've realized that when meeting someone new it's often awkward at first, and there isn't a whole lot to talk about.... but when you get to know someone better and learn more about them there's so much to talk about. Getting past that early, uncomfortable stage isn't easy but it does make it much easier to connect with and talk to people.


----------



## k8steroonis

Whenever you start to think of something you can't do or don't have...replace that thought with something you have and can do in this moment.


----------



## Chappy02

My co-workers think I'm funny.


----------



## k8steroonis

Nature is so beautiful and just goes along with the flow, if we can see ourselves as whole natural beings, maybe we can just go with the flow as well. No one is defective. We only start to feel that way when we tell ourselves that.


----------



## feems99

Some people call their friends to come to their houses on a saturday afternoon. They sit on a chair next to swimmingpool and start to talk, drink beer and smoke cigarretes. They talk about their jobs, what they are going to do late at night, they talk about other people, they share colective memories that they would never have remembered haven't they met this afternoon, such as that time when Paul got drunk and went running naked on the streets. They say absurd things and then they laugh. Without knowing or intending it, they hate and love eachothers. Then they set up to do something later that night. Nobody ever notices that they meet with a frequency of once a week, or a month, or a year and then they completely forget each other's existence but for the happy photos which they see on facebook and feel humiliated because of this. And life goes on with everybody living a life that is somewhat 70% similar and everybody making it look like it's 90% different.


----------



## radnus




----------



## Letmebe

Life gave me a bushel full of lemons, I am currently making one giant batch of lemonade out of them


----------



## probably offline

[message to myself]

Things are going pretty well right now. Allow yourself to feel good about that, ****, and look at this message again if you start slipping again. You're not a hippie just because you're trying to be a little positive and s~hit.


----------



## Turtle

my co-workers laugh at the jokes I make, and that makes me laugh as well


----------



## lavandula

Began a great semester at my school.. went out of my comfort zone to talk to people and make eye contact.. and I am feeling more and more comfortable in my own skin. Just gotta remember that there are people who appreciate me for who I am and that I can't please everyone!


----------



## TryingMara

There are people who value me.


----------



## mdiada

Cake for breakfast should be mandatory.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Ok so this song is obviously not about hating yourself. But I think if you're creative enough you can see the message applies to everything considering hate itself. So there. Had to post this song somewhere.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I wanna get drunk/high and have promisious sex with a chick tonight.


----------



## TryingMara

Have to focus on the good things- good interactions and people who care. There are many things that can easily bring me down, but I can't waste time dwelling on them. Gotta remember there are people who care, I have had positive experiences and I should use these thoughts to move forward.


----------



## TryingMara

Today was a good, although tiring, day.


----------



## mattmc

Kickboxing Academy exists.


----------



## Silverera

"Everything will be okay in the end, if it's not okay, it's not the end.


----------



## BananaJoe

'There is no tomorrow, live like a hero today.' By Myself


----------



## Kalliber

"just forget about all the trouble, you will be ok"


----------



## Cam1

Date tomorrow. Just going to try and be relaxed and say what's on my mind and attempt to "be myself". Easier said than done, but not impossible. Not feeling too anxious, actually feeling pretty good about it. I've got this.


----------



## Samtrix

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming...


----------



## Sad Larry

Yesterday is just another day.


----------



## mattmc

The day at least has the possibility of going well.


----------



## probably offline

1/3 of my short story done. You can do this, trooper.


----------



## Bawsome

Find something and be passionate about it.


----------



## Sad Larry

you will eventually die, I'll make sure you do.


----------



## Kalliber

HMmm I can be happy still


----------



## Elad

dont type about it, be about it.

feeling good agenda for the day

- doctor, get new meds
- visit family and be cheery ole me
- exercise while its still light (no more midnight stuff)
- finish this jar of peanutbutter
- ???
- lets go


----------



## TryingMara

I put forth more effort today, which is something I should be proud of. The more I keep at it, hopefully I'll become more effective.


----------



## Bawsome

We are a thin crust of life clinging to a ball of magma floating around a ball of fire at just the right distance to allow the formation of life, This star we call Sol is but one of 300 billion stars in the Milkyway galaxy, which is only one of 500 billion possible galaxies in the known universe. we are so small and insignificant, all our daily worries and struggles, they are so minute, infinitesimally small and in-detectable as to not even be here at all.... nothing actually matters.


----------



## e200e

Just keeping my head up


----------



## Kalliber

I will live :d


----------



## rikkie

(Trying to post one thing here every day)
I have the whole day and living room to myself.


----------



## Social Reject

Ey, listen up, Billeh.

It's time you've come to grips that this world isn't perfect. There's nothing in this world that is absolute and isn't fickle, fragile, or breakable. Love, friendship, kindness, or whatever. The important thing is acceptance. It's all about accepting the flow, the circle, and the shortcomings of life that makes everything worth it and that much more special.


----------



## Lonely girly

Things will get better, even if its all a mess now


----------



## Kalliber

i love my dogs


----------



## cosmicslop

I could probably be good at something and win first prize. hehe


----------



## rikkie

It's not so bad after all


----------



## miminka

discipline is everything. indulgence must always be countered by denial. my fixation on discipline makes me stronger, happier, healthier person. it improves my focus. i make rules for myself that are fair and they help me to live my best , to work and take care of myself in the best way possible. when i follow these rules i am proud in myself. i feel happier not because i am kinder to myself when i break these rules, but became i make the rules more fair. i dont drink. i do all my readings for class and i take good notes. i study whenever i need, and in my leisure time i read novels. i dont drink or shop a lot. my austerity makes other people admire me, and it helps fill the void that was inside me for a long time. 

please my Lord and Saviour, help me to be disciplined and live in according to Your Will. You are the only one whose opinion matters to me. it doesnt matter what anyone thinks of me as long as You love me.


----------



## Cam1

Time to quit putting things off and wasting time. I'm going to make a doctors appointment tomorrow and talk about the anxiety, as it's holding me back in several aspects of life. Need to get my life back on track before I dig this hole any deeper. Change begins tomorrow, for real.


----------



## AllToAll

I'm going to start prepping for this job interview. If I get it, I will be one of the top 5,000,000 happiest people in the world.


----------



## Cam1

AllToAll said:


> I'm going to start prepping for this job interview. If I get it, I will be one of the top 5,000,000 happiest people in the world.


Good luck. When's the interview?


----------



## Cam1

Cam1 said:


> Time to quit putting things off and wasting time. I'm going to make a doctors appointment tomorrow and talk about the anxiety, as it's holding me back in several aspects of life. Need to get my life back on track before I dig this hole any deeper. Change begins tomorrow, for real.


I lied to myself again. Tuesday. FOR REAL.


----------



## Kalliber

Who said you can't have fun with sa


----------



## AllToAll

Cam1 said:


> Good luck. When's the interview?


Friday. It's a 15-20 minute Skype interview, so I'm assuming it's more of a pre-interview. If I do get it, I'm heading to Istanbul to teach, so... I need all the luck I can get! Thank you.


----------



## Cam1

AllToAll said:


> Friday. It's a 15-20 minute Skype interview, so I'm assuming it's more of a pre-interview. If I do get it, I'm heading to Istanbul to teach, so... I need all the luck I can get! Thank you.


Yikes, Skype interview sounds frightening. That sounds like a really amazing opportunity though.


----------



## Orange Juices

Whenever people get uncomfortable around me, It's because they're sexually attracted to me! or not!


----------



## AllToAll

Cam1 said:


> Yikes, Skype interview sounds frightening. That sounds like a really amazing opportunity though.


It is, but it's better than a phone interview.

Also, congrats on the new mod status!


----------



## Cam1

AllToAll said:


> It is, but it's better than a phone interview.
> 
> Also, congrats on the new mod status!


Thanks. Yeah totally. Need that face to face.... I hate talking on the phone with a passion.


----------



## Barette

One of my managers told me I'm her favorite person. Eeeeek I love hearing that. She's like the 3rd person at my work to tell me that. I FEEL SO SPECIAL.


----------



## Jasper2428

Random positive thought today? Yesterday is over


----------



## mb47

http://www.upworthy.com/scientists-...tributing-factors-to-happiness-youll-thank-me

Saw this and it was my little dose of happiness for the day.


----------



## Kalliber

Today is a new day


----------



## Bawsome

mb47 said:


> http://www.upworthy.com/scientists-...tributing-factors-to-happiness-youll-thank-me
> 
> Saw this and it was my little dose of happiness for the day.


ಥ_ಥ 
Dam these invisible onion cutting demons

As my anxiety are going and my shields are droppong, as i am opening my self up to people and stepping into possitons of vulernerability i am learning that every one is frigging AWESOME! i love people!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Starting to gain a lot of my self confidence back.


----------



## Cam1

Orange Juices said:


> Whenever people get uncomfortable around me, It's because they're sexually attracted to me! or not!


Nah, they definitely are.


----------



## Kalliber

Damn wrong shipping address on my item


----------



## lavandula

Can't wait to come home from a presentation.. and just relax and eat and watch tv!


----------



## Kalliber

Ready to get on.pc  yayy


----------



## Cam1

Good afternoon playing soccer and carving pumpkins with my sister (I secretly love carving pumpkins, even though I'm terrible at it). I'm able to let loose and be myself with my sister. We have a good time, laugh, mess around, and chat. If I can be myself around my sister, THERE HAS GOT TO BE SOME WAY that I can adopt at least some of the traits around other people.


----------



## Kalliber

More gaming! :3


----------



## Stilla

This is a really good thread idea! Sad to see no one has posted in a while though.
I've had a few today.

1. It's hard to beat the feeling when clothes that you've never fitted into suddenly do. 

2. Even though my friend ended up talking about herself it was still nice to hear someone offering to be there for me and that they're worried about me. I needed to hear that.

3. I finally read the email I had avoided reading for literally a month and even though it didn't say anything good it wasn't as bad as I had thought. But it just shows that if I had read it right away I'd have way more time to set up my profile for work applications. But darn it I am so friggin proud of myself for finally doing it since that is something that has given me so so SO much anxiety. It feels good to be proud of myself even though it was over something small.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Walking in the woods today, leaves all over the ground, surrounded by a sepia wonderland, dogs having fun, light breeze, only the rustling of leaves breaking the silence. Ahhhhh


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Sometimes a long jog is needed to kick that little voice inside of your head to the curb for a while.. I feel pretty good.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Every minute you spend wallowing in despair, self pity, and general inertia is another precious, irreplaceable unit of time wasted. Your goals will be thrown out of balance. Depression can temporarily obliterate all sense of logic left in you, but if you can find a way to hear me out, the best thing for you is to just *go do*. Pain is inevitable. It can make or break you. Even sewn shut, cuts throb like wounded heartbeats. It's easy to fall into the dull ache, the rhythm of hurt. But there is a time you must wake up alone and remember what you were missing. The time is now. There are no excuses.


----------



## MoonForge

My lighttherapy is paying off, haven't been feeling depressed all morning


----------



## Kalliber

MoonForge said:


> My lighttherapy is paying off, haven't been feeling depressed all morning


That's really good :3 hope you do well


----------



## The Islander

I survived hanging 5 hours at the mall in womens' clothing- and make up stores :boogie


----------



## Idontgetit

At least dogs are loyal and trustworthy


----------



## Neo1234

Don’t waste time on negative
thoughts or things you cannot
change. Instead divert your energy
towards fulfilling your goal with
great enthusiasm and positivity.
What is constant in my life is-
“Change”. No matter how good or
bad the current situation is, it will
change.
Life is too short to hate people.
Don’t hate in vain.
Smile more.
Forget- it is sometimes good for
your sake only.
Don’t take yourselves so seriously,
no one else will ever take.
What others think of you is none of
your concern.
Always support the right and do
the right thing- it pays in the long
term.
Forgiveness heals all wounds.
The best is yet to come.
God blesses you up with beautiful
days, when you wake up alive in the
morning, don’t take it for granted-
embrace it. Do not expect from others,
expectations always hurt.
Accept the people and situations
as they are.
Greatness lies in humility.
Love is pure acceptance(in friendship),forgiveness,sharing,and freedom.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

i have all my own teeth!!


----------



## cosmicslop

Stephen Colbert


----------



## MuckyMuck

Frosty weather is here at last, walking outside to a slap of crisp fresh air and taking that deep breath just to release that foggy "whoooo". All those extra layers of clothing making it easier to walk about, like if it creates a shield around you, somewhat compressing your SA. Gotta love winter.


----------



## mdiada

totally in love with this song!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ummmmmm......

There is a wire connected to my dwelling that keeps all of my appliances and electronics supplied with an adequate amount of electricity. This can be seen as quite positive.


----------



## Kalliber

Can't wait to learn this choreography


----------



## Jesuszilla

Currently eating oatmeal for the first time in my life. I like oatmeal


----------



## TryingMara

Didn't completely hate myself today. I've had more of those days lately. There's still a ton to change and still bad days where I despise myself, but it's nice to not self-destruct when I catch sight of my reflection.


----------



## diamondheart89

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ummmmmm......
> 
> There is a wire connected to my dwelling that keeps all of my appliances and electronics supplied with an adequate amount of electricity. This can be seen as quite positive.


Maybe they are using it to spy on you. I really though that was where that sentence was going.


----------



## A Void Ant

She really faked me out, that one, but I will not give up. I will not let her push me around. I will show her that I am above her.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

diamondheart89 said:


> Maybe they are using it to spy on you. I really though that was where that sentence was going.


 Nah. That's a different wire. (Group hug)

And there's no maybe about it. It was on the news. Remember?


----------



## TryingMara

Things seem to be shaping up. I'm starting to look forward to things a bit more.


----------



## Ganos Lal

"An insincere and evil friend is more to be feared than a wild beast, a wild beast may wound your body, but an evil friend will wound your mind."

Quote from the Buddha but easier said than done :-(


----------



## catcharay

I have arrived to the conclusion that

*the here and now is all that is important
** I need to aspire for higher social functioning 
*** I need to behave w self belief and inner confidence

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Kalliber

Gonna learn more of this choreography :3


----------



## catcharay

I had pho today, my fave food
I didn't go overboard w my eating

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Tom The Beast

The cloudy/groggy feeling I experience on a daily basis has slightly subsided because of the lovely therapy session I had today.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

There are so many negative people on this forum, it makes me sick.. I much prefer this section.. 

Anyway, I'm now up to level 3 progressions of Paul Wade's Convict Conditioning..
Calisthenics is so much more fun than weight-lifting.. :yes


----------



## MuckyMuck

Found my slippers.


----------



## JH1983

Even though I wasn't feeling great this morning I drove to the gym and got a decent workout and also had a good conversation with the owner of the gym.


----------



## MuckyMuck

There was some dogs walking up the path today in a row and one of the dogs kept playing at the other dogs ear, then this song came into my head and made the whole thing hilarious:


----------



## Neo1234

“Work for a cause, not for applause. Live your life to express, not to impress, don’t strive to make your presence noticed, just make your absence felt.”


----------



## MuckyMuck

santosh680 said:


> "Work for a cause, not for applause. Live your life to express, not to impress, don't strive to make your presence noticed, just make your absence felt."


I really like that.

Its really windy here the last few days, i was out walking by some pine woods and it was getting dark, and the wind was blowing through the trees and i stood their watching and listening, for ages, it was just so relaxing.
Although imagine if someone happened to walk by and see me standing there like a lunatic staring at some trees.

I love windy weather, i love looking out your window at leaves and plastic bags being blown all over the place, i love lying in bed all snug while the wind wails outside. Here's to you, wind, you sexy *******.

More of a random post than a thought.


----------



## Kalliber

The universe is so big :3 its cool


----------



## SmoothCollision

catcharay said:


> I have arrived to the conclusion that
> 
> *the here and now is all that is important
> ** I need to aspire for higher social functioning
> *** I need to behave w self belief and inner confidence
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_





MuckyMuck said:


> There was some dogs walking up the path today in a row and one of the dogs kept playing at the other dogs ear, then this song came into my head and made the whole thing hilarious:


I love this song!!! Thank you! :clap


----------



## Kalliber

Today will be a good day :3


----------



## MuckyMuck

Driving down from basically the top of the country tonight, it was a long drive and we had unusually stormy weather, but all the way down i could see houses stand out in the dark, along the road and in the distance across the land, shining from Christmas decorations and nearly all of them having Christmas trees showing thru their windows. Wonderful.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

This was kismet, we'll make eachother whole again.


----------



## Jesuszilla

With each pound I shed I'm starting to see that I'm quite attractive. It feels really weird having positive thoughts about my appearance. Maybe sooner rather than later, I can have positive thoughts about myself as a person.


----------



## Kalliber

I don't feel that bad about what happened yesterday..it's getting better


----------



## AndCounting

I'm perfecting my craft and am becoming more amazing every day because of it


----------



## Kyle6983

My life ain't so bad... I am so fortunate and I am only just starting to realise


----------



## Kalliber

I'm sexy and i know it


----------



## SunshineSam218

Finally get some time to relax today.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Moving in with my sister next weekend!  Super pumped!


----------



## Douhnut77

I found love today, so I was wrong when I thought it was impossible - and so are you.


----------



## Mochyn

I have a plan, today my plan gained a prong, now it's a 2 pronged plan


----------



## TryingMara

I won't get this position most likely, but the interview wasn't terrible. I gained more experience and information. In the future, I think I'd have a shot at other positions with that company.


----------



## cosmicslop

I really have the dream team of the right therapist and psychiatrist. It made me tear up to realize I finally have mental health professionals that do their jobs well. That alone is so much for me to be grateful for.


----------



## MuckyMuck

When I was 5 years old, my mother always told me that happiness was the key to life. When I went to school, they asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I wrote down ‘happy’. They told me I didn’t understand the assignment, and I told them they didn’t understand life.

I was in the class when lennon said that, the teacher gave him some beating for it.


----------



## JohnCrack

"in every disappointment, there's another chance waiting to be taken..."

"if no one wants to help you then help yourself"


----------



## diamondheart89

So happy and excited...can't wait for this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Head up and keep moving forward. You'll learn to open your heart again.


----------



## Kalliber

We gotta walk like bosses


----------



## purechaos




----------



## Jesuszilla

I feel happy. I don't know what happened but the last few hours I have felt very good.


----------



## EternalTime

Things have gotten better and will keep getting better. Life will be amazing.


----------



## mdiada

Chocolate. The end.


----------



## Pompeii

It's Creme Egg season.


----------



## Kalliber

It won't be that bad today


----------



## Jesuszilla

3 days of happiness. Nothing has changed yet my mood is high. I'm both confused and enjoying the lack of negative thoughts all the time.


----------



## Mochyn

Be nice, because even if people aren't nice back, at least at the end of the day you won't go to bed feeling bad because you weren't nice today.


----------



## ratbag

I'm going to a depression and anxiety support group. I didn't even know there was one around here.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

Don't try to impress others. True friends are the ones that you don't need to impress. They like you not because of what you can do but rather for who you are.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

Nice guys don't finish last. I know rotten guys and nice guys who have terrible lives. What they have in common is low self-esteem. Most guys might envy what dbags have but one thing they never envy is their ****ty personality. Be nice! Add confidence. Being angry with low self-esteem gets you a one way ticket to a lonely life.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

Just because you've been on one path for a long time doesn't mean you can't turn onto another one at anytime. The choice is yours and you can change it whenever you want.


----------



## Patriot

Everyone is the best at something, and that is being themselves. 
No one is better than you at being you. No one can think the way you do, have the same patterns as you do, enjoy the things that you do, succeed at the things that you do, or fail at the things you do, or hate and love the things you do, BETTER THAN YOU CAN. You're the best at being you.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Overheard my boyfriend bragging about what a good cook I am :3
Can't wait to go see some favorite bands in Philadelphia on Monday! 
Looking forward to losing more weight ~


----------



## Stilla

You just gotta keep on walking to get were you want to. It's only when you're standing still that you're not getting anywhere. 

*deep thoughts on my tedious walk home from work*


----------



## TenYears

Estelle said:


> I'm going to a depression and anxiety support group. I didn't even know there was one around here.


Awesome!  I'm trying to get brave enuf to go to my group. It's been almost three months since I was supposed to go, I keep having cold feet at the last minute. I have to get over this phobia.


----------



## apx24

I love that feeling when you discover a new song or album you really like.


----------



## probably offline

Someone wrote me a message on my photography blog saying: "You're brilliant at finding atmospheric images". It was exactly what I needed to hear right now, and it made me happy. Maybe I am? Maybe I shouldn't doubt myself so much when it comes to both my own photography and collecting/finding other's. Maybe everyone _can't _see things the way I can. Maybe it's worth _something_. I'm gonna try to hold on to this thought for a while.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Stilla said:


> You just gotta keep on walking to get were you want to. It's only when you're standing still that you're not getting anywhere.
> 
> *deep thoughts on my tedious walk home from work*


What if you stand on an escalator or a skateboard, or on a skateboard while on an escalator?

I came back from a long walk, collapsed on the couch and just sat there. I was looking out the window, a crow was sitting on the electric wire outside, cleaning itself. Another crow landed near it. Then, like a boy on a park bench with a cute girl (_in the movies anyway_), started to shuffle sideways towards the other crow. I was sitting inside watching this with awe. Every minute or so it shuffled a little closer, then a little closer. Then it was touching the other crow, who was still busy cleaning itself, and they both stood there, wing to wing.
I was thinking '_Why did the crow do that?_' Like, when he eventually arrived beside the other crow he just stood there looking the other way, so everything points towards the reason that he just wanted to be beside the other crow.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

At this gas station I always stop at to get a redbull on my way to school, there is always this lady working there that greets me by saying "Howdy Diddly doo hun". She is always in such a good mood and she says the most random stuff ever, but she always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Vuldoc

I'm not going to let these little things bring me down anymore.


----------



## CubeGlow

The world cup is near.


----------



## CubeGlow

thatsher said:


> which is awesome


----------



## EternalTime

I've noticed a shift in attitude towards the positive lately. 
My social anxiety or depression isn't gone, but I know I can do whatever I set my mind to despite having those conditions. 
My attitude and my feelings are my own, so I can change them.  
Improvement has been wonderful and will still be. I have a fantastic person supporting me through everything.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm a sexy stud and I know it.


----------



## Witchcraft

I love having my black hair back. I feel much more attractive and pretty :boogie


----------



## Ocwhale

I breathed air today


----------



## GotAnxiety

I need to make peace with my father he is in a Wheel chair with MS he is probably in hell with pain he has endured. I haven't talk to him in years. We never talked much in reality. 

I need to tell him what happened to me. How I feel so I can get over these feelings for good before he dies he needs to know even if it hurts him badly.

Hopefully he will listen to know how badly I suffered.

I was to young to comprehend or even tell people how much I was being harmed or hurt I was getting. They saw the sign and ignored them. 

The vampirism of hell.

He was in pain and that pain was so severe it made the whole family toxic. Its not his fault it none of are faults. WE SHOULD OF DEALT WITH IT TOGETHER to understand.

Mom went on antidepressants the family divorce because she ran from her feelings

Brother just started doing drugs, Me being drugged since a little kid.


----------



## Bawsome

probably offline said:


> Someone wrote me a message on my photography blog saying: "You're brilliant at finding atmospheric images". It was exactly what I needed to hear right now, and it made me happy. Maybe I am? Maybe I shouldn't doubt myself so much when it comes to both my own photography and collecting/finding other's. Maybe everyone _can't _see things the way I can. Maybe it's worth _something_. I'm gonna try to hold on to this thought for a while.


Have you ever considered joining a photography group in your area?


----------



## AceEmoKid

i'ma be positive today. the end.


----------



## ev29

I think I have to learn when to look at the smaller picture and when to look at the bigger picture. 

Dunno if that counts as a positive thought or just an obvious statement haha but anyway... it's positive to me


----------



## probably offline

Bawsome said:


> Have you ever considered joining a photography group in your area?


Yeah. We'll see...


----------



## Pompeii

Still glowing over the lovely compliments I received today. Also might be glowing because I am slightly radioactive; not quite sure at this stage.


----------



## jaofao

You're supposed to be happy. You're born to be happy.


----------



## Cam1

When the time finally comes, the pain will have been well worth it.


----------



## EternalTime

I have a caring person who is willing to help me  That makes me happy.


----------



## cmed

sleeping kangaroo


----------



## KaitlynRose

Everything always seems to work out in my favor. I really need to stop stressing over such things.


----------



## moloko

I haven't left yet, but I'm already missing this country. I'm living the best days of my adult life and I'll remember them for the rest of it.


----------



## cmed

Going to a hockey game tomorrow


----------



## TryingMara

I've done better with eating, exercising and cleaning. Proud of myself for the effort put in and for finally taking control.


----------



## probably offline

No more procrastinating! Go study! Now!

You can do this!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## AceEmoKid

You can do this. Normally they say: Think before you act. But for such mundanely necessary tasks, 'act before you think' is probably more appropriate. Actually, eliminate thinking from it all together, or at least the reflective, emotional aspect of it.


----------



## GrainneR

They don't want me back.
But then again, I don't really want them back, either.


----------



## EternalTime

No matter how life turns out, I have a caring, compassionate person that I will cherish and will be there for me.


----------



## MuckyMuck

There is no rules, no "Manual" for life. Some people got here before us and made all these ridiculous rules, traditions, beliefs, cultures, societies, norms, etc.... Be a renegade, not fitting into a sick society is not a failure, its the greatest achievement ever, embrace it, even when the world points a finger at us and consistently, in every way and form, tells us that we aint good enough, just remember when they do point the finger who it is who is pointing the finger.

I try.


----------



## Mousey9

One of life's forgotten ability.
Rather than worrying and being depressed over things you don't have, be appreciative of the things you do. Life will become a lot more pleasurable.


----------



## Painful

Infamoose said:


> Rather than worrying and being depressed over things you don't have, be appreciative of the things you do.


I actually tell myself this *every day*.


----------



## probably offline

Finished my essay. It really helped to sit outside with some coffee.

edit:

I need to take a lot of photographs during this spring/summer. It's actually a great activity to do alone, and it can be a good conversation starter. Sometimes people ask me what I'm doing, and if I had more courage I'd start taking more pictures of people. I _really_ need to do that. I need practice to be quick, and to be able to determine when I need to ask permission first or not(I tend to be less keen on photos of people who're aware of the camera though). It's a bit tricky. Very tricky, for me.


----------



## Bawsome

The ego tries to make everything about its self, this means that when things happen or when you do things... if your ego is strong it will associate these occurrences with its self, you will identify yourself with things that just happen any way, and depending on what kind of identity you have built for yourself these things will be interpreted under a negative or positive light, probably depending on how you are feeling about your identity at that time. 
Go beyond thought. see it for how it really is, labeless


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well I had to start a blog to get my song posted because it wouldn't fit in my profile. It was like almost 3000 characters for the first verse. So we blog it.


----------



## Pompeii

Selecting a psychologist located near my favourite chocolate shop? Best decision ever.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I am trying to be more positive and friendly. It is working pretty well. I find that if I focus on others, it prevents that time and energy from being spent introspecting negatively. I still have suicidal thoughts everyday, but they are becoming less worrisome as I pass most of them by as quickly as possible to preoccupy myself with other tasks/thoughts. Hopefully I can be rid of the completely soon, or at least not pay any mind to them at all.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm glad that I don't get bullied at school anymore. Also, I'm getting better at not showing any anxiety.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, I gave my brother a big hug and we settle it last night instead of fighting things was just getting blown outta control. You can't get angry about someone about the past cause if it compounded issues the issues get condenses and build up when you release the terror he has done to you won't equal to the single act of terror your gonna inflict on him. 

So its best to love instead of hate then you can over shadow the hate with love.

Releasing the second verse to my song today!


----------



## probably offline

My arse hurts for a good reason - squats.


----------



## loneliness

There are some really neato people in the world. That's kinda cool and positive, right?

PS I feel much better reading this thread than the one on frustration.. too bad no one posts on here.

C'mon, guys - post some positive stuff. Even if you don't believe it (maybe you will once you post it).


----------



## loneliness

I'm seriously messing up my life right now, but I'm going to try to stay positive. Negativity never once helped me dig myself out of the holes I keep digging for myself.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright, Im revising the 2nd verse of my song. I'm adding a new part and the 3rd verse is almost finished A W00t!

The whole thing is subjected to revision as I think it still a rough copy and its gonna need to be refined untill I combine the whole thing and make it completed. 

Then edit it add music and sing it perhaps WILL SEE LOL, My first real songs of many lets hope = )

It goes actually with the new comprehension of the book I'll be blogging as well.

I'd might be posting it tomorrow!! It gets a bit crazy everything coming together nicely. I'm so happy and proud I'm doing this. Hopefully it can really help people!!!!!


----------



## GotAnxiety

Well I'm pulling my material, until I figure out how to copyright it, I did make a whole new song yesterday that feeds into and runs off my first song YAY,

Taking it up a knotch,

Although I feel the urge to post everything online.

Because I want to give it away for free.

I'm going to refine it and refine it and copyright it, So no one trys to take the ideas and alter the meaning that I'm trying to project. I don't want anyone making money off the free book for healing I'm giving out.

So blessed b the people that seen the material if it helped them.


----------



## Bawsome

BE cool, magestic, intelligent and ever vigilant... like an owl








whooooo whoooooo


----------



## AceEmoKid

maintaining and cultivating friendships is very hard, but i know you can do it. look. see how nice it feels to reply to messages and actually keep a conversation going? maybe it might not end up so bad. maybe you might end up keeping a very good and helpful friendship. that's important. don't lose sight of that. interaction is important to keep your sanity.


----------



## Mousey9

I feel like i've changed a lot in the past few months. My interest, attitude, understanding, perception, even appearance. I'd like to think most of it is for the better but even if it's not, at least it's different.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Alright, I unblock all my blog material for now, This is nothing compared to what I'm working on at the moment, I may add my new songs that feed into the other songs its getting pretty sweet I think.

Just no computer to actually develop it har har lol,

The next song is called, Like the manhatten project, I rule.

This will be the one that starts after the Verse from the multi verse.


----------



## loneliness

My memory is slowly but surely starting to come back. I thought I permanently damaged it with my last alcohol bender, lol.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yay, I think I made them flow better. I'm satisfied.

I feel like, I'm still not done working on the 2nd one although.


----------



## eveningbat

Bawsome said:


> BE cool, magestic, intelligent and ever vigilant... like an owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whooooo whoooooo


so proud and gorgeous! Awesome picture, Bawsome.


----------



## Bawsome

eveningbat said:


> so proud and gorgeous! Awesome picture, bawsome.


*thank you eveningbat!*


----------



## loneliness

Today everything went wrong. Massive stress, panic attacks, sleep deprivation, stupid mistakes, the whole story. But for some reason, as the day's end draws near, none of the bull**** that happened today is bothering me. And that makes me really happy.

Is that a positive thought? Who knows. I guess the point is, no matter how much of a disaster your day was, things will get better eventually.


----------



## eveningbat

Bawsome said:


> *thank you eveningbat!*


Being an artist you notice subtle things about the nature.


----------



## Pompeii

It's 30°C, yay! :heart


----------



## Nitrogen

I literally just got the best advice from someone ever in my entire life in the form of an analogy.


----------



## oood

I feel more motivated after forcing myself to do unpleasant productive things


----------



## EternalTime

I finally have nothing to worry about, I can let myself just trust and I know I'll be safe.  it's calming


----------



## eveningbat

oood said:


> I feel more motivated after forcing myself to do unpleasant productive things


What are the unpleasant productive things?


----------



## Princesspoopla

All things come in time, worrying only delays them >.<


----------



## TSpes

I think I'm improving a little! My SA is just as bad as it ever was, and I'm still very lonely, but I'm MUCH happier than I was this time last year! My physical health's been improving too. :')


----------



## EternalTime

Only about a month until school is out and I graduate


----------



## oood

eveningbat said:


> What are the unpleasant productive things?


Any task that requires being around people


----------



## glitterx

WhatWentWrong said:


> Life isn't that special, we come and go and the universe doesn't give a damn. Not massively positive I suppose.


Life is what you make it. If you decide it's not special, then in won't be. Positivity and negativity is a choice and you are the only one who can make it.


----------



## Cam1

3 more months of this then it will all be better, you can do it Cam D:


----------



## tronjheim

Cam1 said:


> 3 more months of this then it will all be better, you can do it Cam D:


You can do it!


----------



## cosmicslop

oood said:


> I feel more motivated after forcing myself to do unpleasant productive things


How do you even begin to take the first step to force yourself? I can never get over that first hurdle.


----------



## guitarmatt

cosmicslop said:


> How do you even begin to take the first step to force yourself? I can never get over that first hurdle.


Maybe try thinking of doing whatever task lays ahead as a personal choice rather than something your forcing yourself to do? Just a thought, as I've struggled with finding motivation too. As far as sort of mandatory things like chores or work, try to make them easier by ignoring the negative thoughts about them and think of how much time they realistically take. For example, I hate doing the dishes, but they only take around 20 minutes to finish which is only a fraction of the day. Music can also help a lot.
I've gotten by a lot of the time by "forcing myself" to do everything, and I compare it to being your own slave driver; its not very rewarding at all. Doing things deliberately probably allows for more of a sense of accomplishment, though its easier said then done.
sorry I kind of rambled there.


----------



## Kalliber

I can beat anxiety


----------



## alexnsa

Phew ! ( discovered that my car problems were not going to be as expensive to fix as I had previously thought)


----------



## moloko

Today was a good day.


----------



## Morumot

Melons are delicious.


----------



## TryingMara

That went better than expected.


----------



## Kalliber

I feel not tired


----------



## catcharay

Life is good. Life is joy. Life is tribulations; momentary sadness will encase me with strength so that I am able to appreciate higher the momentary happiness gifted to me. Any given day can be bad, but in that given day it can be good, because that's life. Nothing is finite. Take it at face value because that's what it is..sweeping motions of life


----------



## jillybabe

today is going to be an AMAZING day


----------



## GotAnxiety

Song's will becoming out soon!- Not today it's to nice!!!

Will see about tomorrow!


----------



## lifeimpossible123

the world full of social possibilities is near -.me


this was a random thought i got when i just finished talking to the doctor today.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

AMERICA F**K YEAH!! i hope that is postive


----------



## GotAnxiety

I got a whole bunch of new blogs, And that new song, I got to put on, But man its, So nice outside and I'm frigging lazy today lolz.

So, I'll probably try and do a blog a day,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Oh yeah, I'm going do a blog on Shall not commit adultery and Sinful nature, along with a few others, That I got on the go here, There all related, Along with that love song, 

I've been meaning to post.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

the next three years at school are going to be the best ones in my life.


----------



## slyfox

I really need to change things and start working harder


----------



## cosmicslop

Rise above yourself.


----------



## cosmicslop

June is going to be a great month. I can feel it. I'm going to go hiking more, walk along the beaches more, ride a bike along the wharf, do my landscape sketching when I'm out. I've never tried watercolor so I'm going to try that.


----------



## mezzoforte

I've thought I was ugly and always hated something about my appearance since I was like five years old. This is the first time in my life where I finally feel satisfied with my appearance. About time. :lol


----------



## GotAnxiety

I guess this chemical alignment purity theory, Can actually help prove people do have souls and their is a god.


----------



## moloko

I'm taking a very short break from this site. No date defined, let's see how long I last.


----------



## slyfox

I wasted a year since I've been unemployed. I plan to work harder in next year long period. Hoping things will be better on the next anniversary of when I quit my job. I plan to start working harder tomorrow and treat improving my life like it is my job.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Flexing some muscle banging out some blogs, ZzZzzz


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I have friends who really (seem to) like and care about me.
My family is so kind and supportive of me.
I have a truly blessed life and have been given so many great gifts. My faults, like SA, are not really that bad. I have so much to be thankful for, and I need to remember that.



cosmicslop said:


> June is going to be a great month. I can feel it. I'm going to go hiking more, walk along the beaches more, ride a bike along the wharf, do my landscape sketching when I'm out. I've never tried watercolor so I'm going to try that.


Sounds awesome! I hope you really enjoy yourself.


----------



## slyfox

At midnight my hard work and dedication begins. No more excuses


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

mezzoforte said:


> I've thought I was ugly and always hated something about my appearance since I was like five years old. This is the first time in my life where I finally feel satisfied with my appearance. About time. :lol


That's amazing.  I'm slowly getting there, too, but I feel better about my appearance now than I have in my entire adult life. (I didn't think about it much as a child). My body has changed because I'm losing weight, but I'm still 20 pounds overweight...most of the change has been in my mind.

Congrats! Run with it!


----------



## mezzoforte

the cheat said:


> That's amazing.  I'm slowly getting there, too, but I feel better about my appearance now than I have in my entire adult life. (I didn't think about it much as a child). My body has changed because I'm losing weight, but I'm still 20 pounds overweight...most of the change has been in my mind.
> 
> Congrats! Run with it!


Aw, good.  I hope we can stay positive.


----------



## scilentor

Nice weather...


----------



## cmed

Woke up today feeling good and happy. The reality that better things are just ahead of the curve is setting in, and I'm excited.


----------



## shelbster18

I feel like I deserve a medal for going up to someone and meeting them for the first time. It went better than I expected. If nothing comes of it, at least I gained something. And I know I'm most likely going to do this again. I feel like it's a big accomplishment for my SA. I'm one of the shyest people I know so it took me a lot of guts to do. Maybe I can make a friend.


----------



## cosmicslop

Everybody is going to make it this time!


----------



## slyfox

Tomorrow, I'm going to get a lot of work done. Even if I have to take my car back into the mechanic I'm still going to try to get more work than normal in. I'm going to not let SAS take up my whole day


----------



## slyfox

I'm still going to get a lot done today


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tomorrow should be a good day. It should be fairly worry free, hopefully.


----------



## Owl-99

My Goodies parcel is on its way.


----------



## cybernaut

After this year, I start a new chapter in life (Grad school).I want something different. Something to make up for the emptiness from childhood to my early 20s.I think it would be awesome to live up those years in places like Toronto, England, or Egypt for grad school. Just a new beginning that is elsewhere for a couple years.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Think, I might work on my own graphic novel!


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, So I got 2 or 3 more blogs, left to put on, Then, that should be it, I hope lol,

Ones the love song, I kind of want to turn it into, A trilogy song, Although it already has a chorus, Purity chemical alignment theory, Then maybe bible theory, I think that is it, That I had develop, But then there is still recomposition by subjects for easier understanding, That will take some works

Prophecies foretold revealed is the new song, I'm working on,


----------



## catcharay

This is only intuitiative and not conclusively but i aced my exams. Yeah yeah heah x 10.

Well we'll see.

Keep on rallying cos youve got this in the bag.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## spades07

positive thought- this is a good thread, and some excellent replies on it.


----------



## cybernaut

Today, I was going the cycles of sadness, numbness, shame, and rage due to the possible lost of a close friend (my only one) that I have known for 2+ years. I've never lasted with people that long, offline or online. But, we took things too far today.Then, I think to myself I have no reason to get this depressed over one damn person. I have too many good things happening to me in the next few months through 2 years to be moping over such stupidity. If we talk often again,then great. If not, then f*%k it. I'm through relying on one person to make me feel like I mean something as well.


----------



## frosted

Though me and a friend of mine aren't very close, I'm so glad to see that besides remaining a genuinely good person she's also found new confidence in herself. If (when) we fall out of touch now that school has ended, I can rest assured she'll make it in the world.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to stick to my goal and get a bunch of cleaning done today. Once I have this mess over with I'll have more time to work on my other goals


----------



## calichick

I got approached for modeling jobs again today.

I'm thinking if I wasn't so f***ing self conscious and shy, fame would be in my future...

_Los Angeles, I'm Yours_


----------



## slyfox

I need to prove the people who think I'm a loser and those who think I won't succeed wrong.


----------



## catcharay

My mum showed me the process of making macarons. Just an hour before, she made another batch and this is the night before fying off to vn tomorrow. She needed to use up the egg whites but i think she secretly made them especially for me. I had voiced my intentions of making more tomorrow but she still made them. She hasnt even packed.

Apparently im my dads favourite child. My mum spoke those words so im pretty sure its not bs. This is really good for affirming a good narrative in my head abt myself. Feeling the love. Also knowing i have my love makes me so happy. Miss him.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to get my goals done today


----------



## slyfox

I need to work hard to make my dreams a reality


----------



## moloko

Thunderstorm.


----------



## SamiEastCoast

"the person who need nor wants nothing is invisible"


----------



## inane

My landlord has provided me an electric fan during this muggy heat wave.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to get my house clean enough today that I'm not ashamed when the repairman comes tomorrow


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have no homework for about 2 weeks.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to get this done


----------



## djp15

I'm getting to be the person I want to be.


----------



## SvanThorXx

*I am so thankful for animals. I don't know what I'd do without them.*


----------



## Pompeii

By some great work miracle from the working gods, I managed to complete all my work prior to next week's holiday with time to spare.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Tomorrow is Saturday, meaning that I should be going to the shops. If I go, I should be able to get new clothes and a new pair of headphones, which I need.

I'm anxious though.


----------



## moloko

It's a very pleasant feeling to know that I'm a likeable person and wherever I pass I leave a good impression on the majority of people, told me by themselves. Thank you parents for the education you gave me.


----------



## cosmicslop

Growing is merely rerouting old modes of thinking and actively making the choice to learn from mistakes/failures when they happen rather than letting them sabotage who you could potentially become. This is all I've been doing for the past year and a half now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## AtomHeartBrother

cosmicslop said:


> Growing is merely rerouting old modes of thinking and actively making the choice to learn from mistakes/failures when they happen rather than letting them sabotage who you could potentially become. This is all I've been doing for the past year and a half now.


Nice. How are you changing negative beliefs?


----------



## cosmicslop

AtomHeartBrother said:


> Nice. How are you changing negative beliefs?


By working on my self-esteem. I think having your negative beliefs changed is a product only gained through the labor of building and maintaining good self esteem. So I try to do things that promote positivity and change my self-esteem that'll as a result help change beliefs. I don't try to do big things. I break down goals to small steps I repeat day after day that works with the severity of my anxiety and depression. I don't compare myself to other people. I compare my current progress to my past progress.

Eventually once I felt somewhat good about myself, I either find that a negative belief I had was something I could realistically work out as a problem and/or it was ingrained mental trash that means nothing. They lose some of their power when you think about it that way. It becomes less of believing negative thoughts and more of being able to see that you need to manage them.


----------



## MuckyMuck

Reading the weather report for today i seen the word "muggy" and though not only was it a misspelling, but also hilarious. But, of course, its an actual term to mean "humid and sticky". Its strange i never heard of that word until now, and it strangely shows up again, twice in one day, in a post above.

Still, what an awesome word.
Muggy.....


----------



## moloko

I just noticed my post count just dropped about 100 posts! I don't know why or how but that's freaking awesome!!  Below 2000 once again.


----------



## cmed

Everything I've been working for over the past 6 months is finally falling into place and it feels good to see that happening.


----------



## slyfox

Today, I'm actually going to get some things done


----------



## cosmicslop

I remembered something today. About a year ago I made a comment on here about how anxiety and fear only makes us build up social situations being much more worse than they actually are in reality and are akin to being 'paper tigers.' I now think this is a cute idea for marking progress in anxiety recovery. Once you really know you've extinguished a certain fear and exposed it as being a paper tiger, you make a cute tiger origami :3 example: knowing how to open up in therapy.

I wonder how many paper tigers could I make in a year and a half, though I know I could make a lot. Origami is just fun.


----------



## cosmicslop

listen as much as you laugh at what he says.


----------



## Quirky

While my social life isn't the best, at least I'm doing fairly well academically!


----------



## cybernaut

I do more disappearing on people than 'fear-related' avoidance. There's just been many times where I felt out of place or tossed off to the side for who knows why.Of course, people come and go. At the end, however, we should realize that the ones who express concern or wonder about our disappearance are the ones who we should keep somewhat close to us and not cut ourselves away from. The ones who do not care to express not one single word are the ones who deserve dismissal. In college, I've had only one person who has tried to keep tabs with me or has wanted to see me come around again every once in a while. Online, I've had 2 or 3 long-lasting contacts (2 of them not having SA) who express concern here and there whenever they feel that I have dropped off the face of the planet.


----------



## GotAnxiety

3 SONGS blogged finally! The 4th will be done tomorroow 2 tired~!!!


----------



## Cam1

I've realized I have no reason to be depressed. I'm in a good situation now. I have a job, a good family, am going back to school this fall, and will be living close to a good friend. Sure I have SA and I let it prevent me from experiencing a lot, but that's not to say I can't find some sense of happiness with what I have now. I think too much and get bothered by the most trivial BS. If I can re-direct my thoughts towards the positive and away from the negative, perhaps I can finally break free from this depression. Obviously its easier said than done, but not impossible.


----------



## catcharay

My eyes dont seem to get this intense burning sensation in really flourescent train lights as much. Sometimes i would have to wear sunglasses because it was that uncomfortable. Im so thrilled w this improvement.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## moloko

Fortune favours the bold.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to start caring less about what others think, and just live my life. Doubtful this will last long, but who knows


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Colleague ask me one of those supposedly dreaded questions I hear about on this forum but I'd never had it asked to me until yesterday.

He asked: hey why are you single. You're not a creep. You look well. Than made a quip about my receding hairline but I can laugh about such things and it was in good fun since the guy himself is bald. Anyway. Instead of hating this conversation I actually took it as a HUGE compliment. Nobody ever told me anything like that. 

Than I realized I've had my head in the sand for a long, long time.  So while not random I just had to post it somewhere.

Made me text a girl I like even. Though my chances are not that big I'm still not as forward as I want to be. Baby steps. I realized some girls at work flirt with me. 

I also tried to fix my posture. Chin up. Shoulders straight. And you know what? You look confident. And after a week I feel more confident. Walk bold and people will think you are bold. Than you feel bold because people act to you as if you are bold. 

I don't know if I'm rambling or not, but I don't even care.


----------



## scooby

Today is the first time ever that I've actually felt a bit proud of myself with trying to pull myself out of depression and fight anxiety. Working on recovery. It's not the fastest, but still, a bit of pride. Little steps.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to try to force myself to stay awake. Had about 15 hours of sleep so far in a 24 hour period


----------



## GotAnxiety

Someone offering me a job for 24 dollars an hour doing steel framing, 

Yeah, right it sounds to good to be true, Specially with no experience, But he said he can apprentice me,

Even if it wasn't true it would be foolish to pass up on an opportunity to make that kind of money, 

So I could be averaging 4 grand a money,

I would just be cutting and making measurements, I would be happy with even just 17 an hour, 

He showed me a picture of 10 grand he made after a months worth the work out in a camp,

Its just insane, When people make that kind of money 500 dollars a day,

What do you got to show for it?

It goes just as or if not as quickly as you make it, And guarantee it would make you more materialistic, Imagine how many girl friends on the side you can support with that kind of flow, LOL no thanks,

I sure they would be flocking like fly's, Where's my fly swatter?

The idea of money is already riddling my brain and consuming my spiritual thoughts,


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to work on art at least some today


----------



## Potato Girl

I have people that love me even if I don't deserve it sometimes.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

I have great friends I met on this site


----------



## Roch

Although yesterday evening was pretty bad I can transfer that negativity into motivation to do something positive for myself and the long run.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm still running on a high from yesterday. I was so excited, happy, thrilled, etc. And I still feel that way


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to stand up for myself


----------



## slyfox

My weight has gotten too high  I'm going to work harder on losingg weight for my back and the rest of my health


----------



## slyfox

I need to start treating everyday like it could be my last on this world and do everything in my power to achieve my dreams


----------



## GotAnxiety

Prepare the sacrifice


----------



## Quirky

Was able to do a class presentation without too many issues!


----------



## wmu'14

It's been 2 1/2 months at the company I've been working at and while the manager doesn't have confidence in me in working full-time, I feel like I'm starting to open up to the coworkers, feel more relaxed, and stutter less when I speak to them.


AND TODAY IS FRIDAY!!!!!11!!11

Seriously, Friday's come and it's like a big weight is removed off me. I step out the company doors and have a huge smile on my face. I feel like I have a bunch of energy now. I don't even feel like web surfing like I do every afternoon after work part-time. I'm smiling!
I don't dread going to work, but I feel free!

If only I had this positive attitude and energy on Mondays. . .. .. . .. . . or Monday-Thursday. .. . . . .. . .. ... . .

Some people always feel like this.


----------



## cosmicslop

Never take for granted what you are able to do. It's the foundation for recovery. I couldn't notice what strengths I had now because I always thought I was never strong/good enough to do the things I wanted to accomplish. I need to always keep that on mind and not lose focus on that. None of that grass is greener on the other side kind of crap. The act of wanting can be so poisonous sometimes.


----------



## slyfox

I'm going to strive to eat healthier


----------



## Neena101

Just be yourself, if people don't like you when you're being yourself, forget about them!


----------



## calichick

I love going to work knowing that I'll be surrounded by a bunch of straight, eligible, attractive men.

That just makes getting up in the morning at 5:45 AM worth _every_ second.

:blush


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

i appreciate my roommate/closest friend so much, like she probably has no idea. her kindness and positive attitude are so incredibly life-reaffirming. just the greatest. she's hilarious and we jive awesomely and i wish everyone could be as open and wonderful as her. i don't know how she puts up with me and my crap, but damn i love her. pretty sure she's the one keeping me partially sane this year (and last). oh, how i wish there were more people like her.


----------



## GotAnxiety

There its finally done, I finished blogging my final song, Return of the king, It gets pretty wicked at the end.


----------



## slyfox

I need to stop playing around. I know what I can do to improve and I need to start doing it


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Lovely, Sweet Animals - Critters !! *

*The stray cats that I feed every day are a delight !*

Our neighborhood has had several generations of stray cats and we all take turns feeding them and keeping a watch out for them and I have been feeding them every day now for over a year and they are sweet as can be !

They even recognize my car and come running and follow me to my door and even come inside sometimes !

*I love animals.
They are like adorable happy little children !*

Last week I got some pictures of a beautiful owl, close ups at a place where I go to be with people / professors and others who are into environmental issues which is run by a professor at the University of North Carolina.

They give lectures and show films on energy conservation and sponsor events. Nice folks. Last week they had a local wildlife reserve bring some animals that we could be with.

*This is Athena the owl !*


----------



## Magnatolia

I've just joined an online community of entrepreneurs who will hopefully help me build my upcoming personal growth business. Pretty stoked!


----------



## slyfox

Now I can focus on getting my life straightened out


----------



## slyfox

Wonder if it would be alright to reward myself with something really good if I work hard on art next year. Was thinking small glass working equipment(lampworking). I think it would be much cheaper than a lapidary setup. Not sure if it would be right to buy something that expensive though. Guess I'd have to work really hard and sell some art or crafts first to feel right doing it. Kind of doubtful I could work that hard anyway


----------



## slyfox

Gotta fight this tiredness. All I want to do is sleep today. It is getting ridiculous how much I sleep


----------



## slyfox

Worked on some stuff yesterday Did a little art and walked with my parents. Also somewhat controlled my diet. So at least it wasn't a wasted day.


----------



## Cam1

Killing it with the customer interaction at work lately. Working 25 consecutive 10 hour days, and about 75% of those hours involve talking to customers and co-workers. 6 down, 19 to go. Hoping to keep on improving.


----------



## EternalTime

I'm the luckiest woman on earth to have my amazing and perfect soul mate.  I'm happier than I've ever been.


----------



## TryingMara

I'm glad I've been practicing more. Who knew I'd actually enjoy something I feared for so long? 

I'm happy I've met the people I did this year. I was not looking forward to the change ups at work, but I've come to be really happy with the situation and get along well with my new coworkers. I'll have to draw on those experiences in the next few months when I start a new chapter.


----------



## Winds

It's amazing how just hearing or reading someone's else take on something can inspire you to create your own unique perspective.


----------



## slyfox

Not feeling very positive now, but earlier I set a time for today when I'm supposed to work on things. I'll try to stick to it


----------



## akari

If I am honest with myself, I can be honest with other people, and from there trust grows.


----------



## EternalTime

I'm the luckiest woman on earth to have my perfect soul mate, he's made my life so amazing.


----------



## slyfox

I really need to step things up or face my doom


----------



## akari

Things will get better. After darkness comes light, that's how it works.


----------



## slyfox

I need to stop wasting so many days of my life


----------



## TryingMara

Yesterday I felt loved. Was wonderful. I'm grateful for the last few months.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Dealing with customers does make me anxious but it's so rapidfire that I don't have time to dwell on whatever my concern was & I think in the long run I'll be better for it


----------



## catcharay

@Canadian Brotha
Kudos to you. Well done. You did really good. Dealing w customers can be really anxious-ridden, but rising above it is a very admirable thing


----------



## Quirky

Gradual improvements are being made and achieved each day with, at least, a minimal amount of effort and thought!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

catcharay said:


> @Canadian Brotha
> Kudos to you. Well done. You did really good. Dealing w customers can be really anxious-ridden, but rising above it is a very admirable thing


I'm trying, thanks


----------



## Blue Dino

Finally fixed and got my desktop computer running again, after it has been down for a few months. Sure is nice staring and watching stuff at a 28" monitor again, rather than squinting at a 14" laptop.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These extra hours will look good when I get paid


----------



## Cam1

For the first time there is something I actually feel strongly about doing with my life. It feels fantastic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There's potential to make something happen with her. It's slow going but so far so good


----------



## akari

She's seen my flaws and vulnerability, and she still greets me with a hug. I'm lucky to have a true friend


----------



## willowmore

I dreamed this about two nights ago:

I was following two young people around an old apartment building I've lived in (not awkward at all, right) and then, when I walked out on a balcony the guy took the girl by the hand and pulled her outside, showing her a huge tree that had the most beautiful white blossoms. And then he told her that *for true love, one does not give flowers but, rather, seeds.*

I never knew my subconscious could be so lyrical


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The customers shift have all been in pretty good spirits


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Only ten more minutes until the end of the worst day I've had in a long time, which just happened to be my birthday.


----------



## Farideh

Going to start taking care of my health by eating healthy food and exercising. Not only will it affect my physical health but also my mental health. Seriously, when I go on a sugar blowout, I feel like crap. Miserable. I need to learn how to have a "cheat" day because I used to be one of those people who would McDonalds every day....breakfast and dinner.


----------



## calichick

I've knocked out one more cornerstone of accomplishment on my path to retribution (sig).

I've found a job I can tolerate. For now that is. Finances are in place; curb on spending needed.

Next step on my list: give back. I've already researched a local org that has been a passion of mine since I was little and I really want to follow through with it this time.

I'm hoping that by the end of my journey in finding myself, I will conquer the one thing that has been the most difficult for me to achieve and that is love.

Look at me...I feel like Julia Roberts in Eat, Pray, Love except I'm not a middle-aged divorcee with cash to burn.


----------



## prehistoric

This is probably the closest thread to mind but as I was writing up my own post about something stressful, I thought I'd end it with some randomly positive words to reinforce some positive aspect. 

I also like the idea of how words alone can have power in which they may inspire, and resonate

snow. petals. dogs. cats. songs. victory. dance. blue skies. eternity. ice cream. dreams. laughter. awkward sex. hugs. kisses. affection. unconditional love. yellow. paint. triumph. sleep. imagine. live. become. dream. awaken. rebirth.


----------



## slyfox

Need to keep going. If I can make it through today, Monday, and Tuesday I can relax all I want Wednesday


----------



## cybernaut

You know what?Despite being viewed as that one somewhat socially awkward outcast and dealing with **** from many people throughout most of my life, it feels so good to prove and show people that you are getting places in life. Many people often ask me what am I plan to do after graduation fro uni soon. I casually tell them that I am moving up to Washington DC to do a Masters program in International Affairs this Fall along with working some type of federal-government work-study job at the same time. I've received nothing but amazed and shocked reactions...even people telling me that I am lucky to have the chance to move out to DC.

It's kind of like being that one nerd or outcast in the class who constantly got excluded and ridiculed most of their childhood-early 20s...but then turning into a successful person or billionaire as they get older.


----------



## calichick

I've discovered my problem.

1) I've set my standards too low

2) none of my friends want to go out with me, it's the "ugly duckling syndrome" one of my single friends jokingly pushed me away and told me not to stand too close to her, thus I will fly solo and have no shame. Men approach me more anyways when I'm alone.

3) I've set my standards too low. Men are frightened by me but only because the ones I talk to are wondering why I'm talking to them,

Cali, you can do MUCH better sweetheart.

Today was awesome. I feel on top of the world minus awkward bikini jokes by this male coworker who seems bent on me.

4) I am awesome. Period. I'm witty, I'm funny, I'm smart, I'm attractive, I've got a killer body, I'm nice, I'm sincere, I like to listen, I'm cool...I could go on and on.

My only problem is; confidence building.

Confidence
Confidence
Confidence

You can get any guy you want.

Confidence.

Men are always gawking at me and alluding to me in a rather strange sexual manner and I will use that as impetus to come on to them

And be confident. #1

I'm really happy that I'm in a relatively great place in my life right now to start my search for a man..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

If I ever want to remind myself of how I feel when I'm truly happy, it is laughing hysterically with my little brother when we make a string of wise-cracks together about something. Seriously, this kid's only 8, but has a sense of humour far advanced for just a fledgling.


----------



## littlecupcake

Get up and dance if you are happy:banana


----------



## Perkins

I can't believe I actually drove us home.


----------



## cosmicslop

The BIg Sur marathon was this week. i really hope I can participate next year. Such a scenic run.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

Someone bought me a bottle of Gucci "Guilty Black" cologne. Not something I would buy myself, but I think it suites me. Thank you!


----------



## marianammsfc

I have been feeling better for the last 2 weeks and I actually think that I'm improving and maybe finally letting go of my anxiety. Today I was about to have another anxiety attack and I managed to control it and think rationally. :clap This is huge for me... _(that's what she said!)_


----------



## slyfox

Need to get 6 hours of art or art training in today. There is no excuse for not getting it done. I'm unemployed and have all day to work on it. If this is really my dream, I should take it seriously and quit putting it off. I need to start treating this like a job, if I ever want it to be my job


----------



## slyfox

I need to treat this as a job if I want to succeed. Oftentimes I didn't get a good nights sleep and would be dead tired but still had to go to work. I need to get much more work done today before I can go back to sleep. Otherwise, I will just sleep the day away. Art practice I can do at anytime, but there are calls  and other things I need to get done before 5pm.


----------



## baseballdude

I have been getting so much better at talking to women since I have graduated college. I thought it was going to be impossible to meet women after college ended but I think I actually have more confidence now since I am living independently from my parents with two jobs where I can support myself. I haven't been afraid to start conversations with women and I have been doing better at keeping them going. Another reason I am getting better is because I have more limited opportunities than I had in college, since you know, there are girls all over the place in college. I am taking advantage of those limited opportunities and actually chatting with and starting conversations with women that I meet or find interesting in my now "adult life". 

While I still have a lot to work on, in terms of expressing interest in asking a woman out, I am confident and happy about the progress that I have made in the past year. I am looking forward to the next several months because I have a feeling that there may be great things to come.


----------



## Out of the Ashes




----------



## Out of the Ashes

I just discovered that I've been missing out on about $75/day from a Facebook that I put a lot of work into then abandoned a few years ago. It's just been sitting there aging like fine whiskey though.


----------



## srschirm

Tomorrow is a new day. If today went badly, you can always start anew tomorrow.


----------



## tronjheim

'Wag mong isuko at iyong labanan!

Pasakit mo'y may katapusan - kaya mo 'yan!


----------



## slyfox

I need to be stronger. I've wasted too much of my life being weak. I just need to do what needs to be done


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

baseballdude said:


> I have been getting so much better at talking to women since I have graduated college. I thought it was going to be impossible to meet women after college ended but I think I actually have more confidence now since I am living independently from my parents with two jobs where I can support myself. I haven't been afraid to start conversations with women and I have been doing better at keeping them going. Another reason I am getting better is because I have more limited opportunities than I had in college, since you know, there are girls all over the place in college. I am taking advantage of those limited opportunities and actually chatting with and starting conversations with women that I meet or find interesting in my now "adult life".
> 
> While I still have a lot to work on, in terms of expressing interest in asking a woman out, I am confident and happy about the progress that I have made in the past year. I am looking forward to the next several months because I have a feeling that there may be great things to come.


Pretty great stuff man, hopefully your summer is more successful than the Padres summer will be lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

good people thrive and they touch us all


----------



## BAC

I've really had to battle and struggle against my social anxiety these last couple of days after recently having made a lot of progress prior to this. While the increase in anxiety could be seen as a setback, I'm not going to look at it that way. I'm going to keep pushing through any and all bumps in the road. I _refuse_ to retreat back into my shell. Success is my only option.


----------



## Prince Adrian

discarding paranoia 20% twice since yesterday: went downstairs twice where many flatmates were there (just to test if my motorbike still working).. made it making situation not too awkward WITHOUT succumbing to the old logic/cream cloud!! DOUBLE *SUCCESS!!*
















::
update: make it THRICE! TRIPLE SUCCESS!!
so I went downstairs again at night.. turned out there were a flatmate and her bf (?).. managed to make some less awkward brief talks with both. and most importantly, realizing the old formula/cream cloud source in action & STOPPING it!! :grin2:


----------



## Prince Adrian

vision cleared more.. much less of those garbage voices of expectations & FOMO (although I'm still very aware of some intense ones & felt _as if_ they're really legit)..
wow.. I actually *CAN* start painting anything now.. 
R I G H T N O W , no 'visible' prison bars . . !








​
--------------


----------



## Prince Adrian

Prince Adrian said:


> one of the reasons I studied French is because in high school I got a perfect 100/100 score in a test.. and being *the only one* too, hehe.. and guess what the teacher had secret gift for the winner: a _*full-sized TOBLERONE chocolate!!*_ :yay :yay:grin2: pour moi only??! *inexplicable awe - feeling so special!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _now that reminds me: would love some chocolate now..
> 
> _


how come I forgot I DO have some chocolates in the fridge right now?? and of the very same brand toblerone (only it's candy-sized)! where I've been all this time?! incredible..! 
now I wonder *what else I've missed..!! *

and add this cup of hot sweet tea, perfect!









---------------


----------



## Prince Adrian

so many synchronicities I found today.. I . w o n d e r ..








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

and something made me checking my old files in the laptop.. and would you look at that: I've actually got SO much.. got _everything_..?


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Prince Adrian

grateful for another delicious complete meal today! and a cold bottle of orange juice :yay! another paranoia discarded 10%!


----------



## marsia

takenimpulse said:


> Do I have a psychological disorder, was I born this way, or was I simply conditioned by my life experience? Either way, I am widely not accepted by society's standards and get criticized as being a jerk. It's not my intention; it's just the only way I know. Am I taking the easy way out by saying that? Therein leads to the paradoxical catch 22. I am a low energy person when it comes to socializing, therefore I take the easy way out. How do I escape the loop? Perhaps there is no escape, or an escape is not even needed. Maybe the escape is an illusion created by society's standards. The ego is illusory after all.
> 
> To be understood I must understand myself first. To be misunderstood means to writhe in internal agony. When you misunderstand yourself then you lead a life of shame and misery. Today I choose to be kind to myself. To shed my existence of the facade and labels. If I become misunderstood by others then I will not doubt myself. I will explain myself as best as I can and in a positive light. I choose self-efficacy over selfish grief.
> 
> "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent." - Eleanor Roosevelt


I love this. I have similar problems and am just realizing that I don't know what is going on for other people, but I can stand up for myself and be on my own side. I hadn't heard of self-efficacy before. I need more of that!


----------



## Prince Adrian

*despite the recent turmoils..*








​another delicious coffee & a toblerone white chocolate! :grin2: so grateful!
celebrating synchronicities happened yesterday and today treasuring that moment when someone here gave me a mind-and-heart-opening idea! thank you!! more discoveries awaits ahead I _know_ it!!































​


----------



## Prince Adrian

this coffee.. turned out I added too much water, made it tasted bland.. then suddenly I *remembered* I've _got_ sugar stock!! and the coffee was still warm enough to dilute the sugar! aha! :laugh:








​
when life gave you a bland coffee.. add sugar! another thing I almost missed! what next? another abundance of resources still yet to be *REdiscovered*!


----------



## SeraphSoul

Today is my birthday.
I'm now 22 years old.
Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Prince Adrian

grateful for the breezy night and a cup of hot strawberry tea!








this strawberry tea actually has reminded me of a certain _traumatic_ highly trigger-inducing movie I watched few months ago, but now I choose to deal with it, being aware of this poison in my system as a conscious Master.
and I do this not because I have to or because this is the only way 'cause I respect my fear, the traumatic part of me as well - I'm still ever open to all better suggestions to healing. I go this way because something in me told me this could be.. the best path at least for now.
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*No more old worlds. [ et I N T E G R A M U S ]*
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

grateful again for the hot sweet strawberry tea, delicious rice meal & finally this time *caaaaakes*..!! well, cheap version ones but I'm happy all the same!


----------



## Prince Adrian

time to eat the cake (okay, it's a pancake actually)! I've also made another hot tea *sip* mmm... now the pancake with chocolate sprinkles..
what a gift, to be able to stay calm in crisis.. the latest precious treasures of equanimity & equilibrium secrets.. this much serene place, and the tea, coffee, wifi, kind strangers & caaaakes..!! :laugh:








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
whoa-whoa-*whoa* I just realized this is much more precious than I thought: because by conventional way of thinking I'm *NOT* supposed to be able to eat all these delicious heavenly snacks at all because I've got a chronic nickel allergy!!

high nickel food:

tea, all wheat products, nuts, CHOCOLATE, coffee & all things savory (makes the symptoms worse).. my favorites exactly - and 95% or the world food!! just almost a year ago I felt in a dead end, I couldn't eat anything except bland food not even many types of veggies & fruits! like, what am I gonna do I love snacks (and THANK god I almost *never* gain weight despite of that!!  ) heck I couldn't even eat as basic survival need without my mind constantly referring to checklists of what's allowed & not!?!!

but then THANK-*THANK* GOODNESS I've found real cures since many months ago:

1. some kind of herbal-medicine drink, although I've stopped quite short (3-5 months? I forgot) because of the expensive price - and that already with my great luck: found a vendor selling them 50% off!! despite not having totally healed yet I can tell it worked: there are symptoms that the reaction pattern in my body is going backwards, I remembered those were happening occasionally before I was sensitized to nickel!

2. *RAW VEGAN* diet + *detox* lifestyle! literally works like MAGIC!!! my skin have gradually healed & become smooth again, symptoms becoming 99% NON-EXISTENT despite my frequent relapse to comfort food even without eating enough greens for week(s)!! compared to the moments back then when I was worried even after eating a portion of meal consisted anything other than rice!!
(and this cure was strangely discovered by typing on youtube in despair mood: "give up your dreams"! :lol)

_I was I am I have been SO 100% *SAVED RESCUED LIBERATED* from those skin-thinning-cancer-triggering-hormone-system-complicating *dangerous* medications corticosteroids and every other whatnot that would only suppress symptoms not healing the root *even worsen everything in the long run* (you've GOT to read those others' horror stories to understand what I'm talking about - and how lucky I've been!! :grin2: ) and not to mention SAVING ALL THE MONEY TREMENDOUSLY from spending on those craps!!! and thank-THANK goodness I found these cures before the medications messed things up too much!!_

wow.. another *BEST thing ever happened in my life!!!* :clap:yay:clap *inexplicable bright ray of hope & gratitude!* :O








​







​


----------



## Prince Adrian

now.. looking at my oil pastels & other painting supplies.. despite all the damned excruciating SUFFOCATING CHAINS of voices conflicting & blocking everything..
I wonder..


----------



## Prince Adrian

​









now _THAT's_ something I'd *LOVE* to stumble upon! some 'more manly' version of L!!


----------



## Prince Adrian

grateful again for the hot sweet strawberry tea, french fries, fried egg, fresh garlic, papaya, & unlimited fast wifi, a cozy spacious room with respectful extroverts around I can absolutely leave my door open without being intruded! and an eye candy above!


----------



## Prince Adrian

enjoying a cup of hot chocolate milk! curiously it might have been months - quite a long time - since I've tasted the last one!


----------



## Prince Adrian

*a childish dream made my day*

I've already married the Prince (of course the most handsome of all!  ), but then all younger males in that kingdom fell for me & jealous of us.. :doh :doh especially this 15-y.o. smart & charming boy who loves riddles.. as I love riddles & puzzles too (aside from sword fighting - yeah in there I was a tough Princess or so :lol) I followed him everywhere, genuinely curious about how he would solve each one given to him.. then at one point he couldn't stand it anymore, confessing his feeling explosively towards me & jealousy to the Prince (his cousin?).. then stormed out of the room disappointed, ashamed & angry.

I was overwhelmed, don't know what to say..

[ then I woke up. ]


----------



## Prince Adrian

*mending the vision?*
























​


----------



## Prince Adrian

aaah.. suddenly I feel an invisible breeze.. that indeed THERE IS a way out of this, there IS a way for me to get full whole serenity in ALL aspects of my life not just inside but OUTSIDE!! I feel like I'm gonna find that place for real..

this alone might already be a treasure..


----------



## Prince Adrian

enjoying a hot milk tea! and grateful for this HO game providing beaauuutiful graphics & mysterious-partly-romantic stories! (my life might not be this exciting YET but playing this game is perhaps enough for now - at least put a smile to my face & heart.  ) and my healthy eyes & ears being able to enjoy, see & hear the art not to mention making me physically independent!








while I'm still stuck, at least I still can play PC games. and thank goodness for this finally-fixed laptop I can use for almost everything!


----------



## shana

Try to react to unkind people with kindness. Try to squash or mitigate unkindness with kindness.


----------



## Prince Adrian

_there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way there has to be a way!! narrow escape maybe but still a way!! _
there's _always_ a way. 







>>


----------



## Prince Adrian

no coffee? still got hot chocolate milk! :laugh: and with a chocolate bread, chocolate, & caramel candies! and later, fried savory noodle & papaya to balance them!
I've still been in crisis now but at least this evening I've got all the delicious food & snacks, time & privacy & peace to think clearly.


----------



## Prince Adrian

*reminder*








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_yesss!!! YESSSS!!!!!
NATURE SOLVED IT FOR ME!!!!
_​


----------



## Prince Adrian

. E Q U I L I B R I U M .​
got a flash of 'vision'.. about me & love obsession No. 1. feels good.. when the sky gets down to earth, vision meets reality.. manifested..
I can sense I'm getting more *real* in a good way.










*reminder:
absolutely 100% I'm still & ALWAYS with you all my wolves.
*


----------



## Prince Adrian

*"Benefits & Losses"*


is that all the equation there is.....?








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*I'm coming..*








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
great, now that I've realized a lot of things down to the root, how am I gonna navigate through these mess on the surface??








of course! just _ask the deep blue again!!_ (like my own answer on a question-answer site about intuition few years ago!) it will show not just the why & what, but also the *HOW!!*
okaaay then, let's dive even deeper & follow the GPS, we'll go to the destination via *SHORT CUTS*!! submarine ready!


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I should do something adventurous today. It will be fun.


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
or.. perhaps it's a larger game. more difficult maybe, but STILL a *GAME*.
I wonder..


----------



## Prince Adrian

_can't. believe. I'm SAVED. *AGAIN*!! _


----------



## Prince Adrian

and btw I've got a nice dream last night. me and a friend (okay, a friendly acquaintance) having a short road trip with my favorite J-pop singer/musician. handsome, interesting personality and his music is of my taste too.. and he's interested in me (and OF COURSE I AM TOO in him!)....... :rofl:rofland no, my friend wasn't envious of me at all, he's just not her type. 
just a dream, but if that made my day anyway, why not celebrate? :grin2:


----------



## Prince Adrian

raaaaiiin!! 
time for a hot ginger drink (and later, hot sweet milk tea)! with piano jazz on the background!








also tremendously grateful for my luck & delicious food today!!
..and curious SAS posters whose writings I enjoy reading!










_I should get a better hobby._
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_koko kara hitori de_
_kaereru michi dakara_
_tsuki no akarui uchi ni_
_yubi wo hanashi te_


----------



## Cyclonic

It's probably just all in my head but I swear more women are checking me out these days.

I've been cycling for years, so my daily ride is nothing new...I'm always out there. However, I started lifting weights about two months ago and building some muscle.

A week ago I was at a stoplight and I swear I saw a woman staring at me from her car, licking her lips.

Today, I was riding along and this woman pulls up slowly and rolls down her window. She may have said something but I always have loud music playing and can't hear anything.

Like I said, it's probably all in my head...but it does make me feel good, so I guess that's what matters.


----------



## Prince Adrian

*My Hero*

_"Holmes, let me remind you that we still have not been officially instructed to investigate this affair."
"Ah, well! We will just have to hide that small detail."_


----------



## Prince Adrian

I think I've found my spirit plant.










_Stand in awe! :O_








​


Prince Adrian said:


> _TOO SOCIOPATHIC & TOO EMPATHETIC!!
> EXTREMELY LIQUID & EXTREMELY SOLID!!!
> *DISGUSTED WITH FEELING & INSTINCT PEOPLE,* DISTURBED BY THINKING PEOPLE!!!
> NEVER A WORKER BEE, A REBEL AMONG REBELS!!!__
> BOTH TOO RADICAL & TOO INNOCENT TO 'FIT IN' ANYWHERE BUT NOT ALLOWED TO NOT BELONG!!!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU MUST BELONG TO SURVIVE!!!!_


----------



## Prince Adrian

and my spirit animal?










Prince Adrian said:


> _TOO SOCIOPATHIC & TOO EMPATHETIC!!
> EXTREMELY LIQUID & EXTREMELY SOLID!!!
> *DISGUSTED WITH FEELING & INSTINCT PEOPLE,* DISTURBED BY THINKING PEOPLE!!!
> NEVER A WORKER BEE, A REBEL AMONG REBELS!!!__
> BOTH TOO RADICAL & TOO INNOCENT TO 'FIT IN' ANYWHERE BUT NOT ALLOWED TO NOT BELONG!!!!
> 
> BECAUSE YOU MUST BELONG TO SURVIVE!!!!_



















yeah wolves, owls, & cats are cool, but so is this.. >
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​
always *from the *CORE not just aiming the sky _let alone ADAPTING CONFORMING to the surface!
_


----------



## Prince Adrian




----------



## Prince Adrian

_*aaaand SAVED!!























*_


----------



## 8888

It gets better.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Adrian

Although I haven't found the right way, at least now I *KNOW* which are the wrong ways.


----------



## contact

ive been taking a shower everyday 0


----------



## Prince Adrian

time for _un thé_.. and everything! :grin2: so grateful!


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

so this morning when I went out, out of nowhere 2 SWEET, clean, & healthy-looking kittens running & meowing towards me.. of course I was tempted to pet them.. but then they're still too scared to really get close.. too bad I didn't have any food with me.. then I continued walking.. one of the kittens persisted following me, meowing even higher, louder & more repeatedly as I were its mom leaving!

..then strangely a (stray?) dog nearby also started panicking running around almost bumped into me.. some elderly stranger giggling as if the kittens were often seen around (I rarely go out so I don't know) and acting like that..
_sorry sweet kitties, right now I don't have a fish to share.._ :crying:

- later -
I returned back.. this time with 2 slices of fried fish ready! :laugh: but I couldn't find those 2 kittens anywhere.. so I just put the fish near a trash bin, hopefully they've got it now.


----------



## Prince Adrian

coffee day makes me happy!
because I can't drink coffee everyday due to my intermittent detox fasting.








and I'm truly having a crispy fried fish for today!! grateful! :3


----------



## Prince Adrian

*I n t e g r a r e*

11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121 . 11121

  






​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

after some ride around using both my electric bike and motorbike in the fresh, crispy, pleasantly windy, cold-before-the-rain morning (I really wish I had a 100% environmentally friendly motorbike not messing up this fresh air in the long run, hhh..).. a cup of hot chocolate milk!
I was actually waiting for the rain to come so I'd experience an exciting rainy ride, but not happening. _Ça va_. fun is good, calm is also good. and I'm very glad for many subtle progress lately both in puzzle solving & real life.








and thank goodness I can have some coffee-chocochips cookies too today! long time no cookies!

::
later:

rain in the afternoon! okay, now a hot plate of delicious fried noodles & cold-frozen water fresh from the fridge!


----------



## Prince Adrian

*snob time*



Prince Adrian said:


> anyway, I was obsessed with Chopin when I was a kid.
> 
> a pioneer in *wider exploration of expression from low to high*. my hero, I guess.


now that reminds me.. _awwwhh.. _those first moments I fell in love with music..










this calls for a hot tea.
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_ART = playing seriously_








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*instinctive (un)acceptance surfaced..*








​
just realized I've barely appreciated my own independence as extreme as it is, and many capacities I have. I thought I've been thanking my wolves enough. the truth is.. maybe not even close.. god what have I done..
















...
okay, no need to get all too regretful. it's just about realization of me having not yet reaching the core wolf pack back then..

oh wow this is HUGE!! and now I can also accept the convergent divergence up higher level!!

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

*V i s i o n ..it's been about that, isn't it?*
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_And now even MORE things integrating in a magnanimously significant level.. more of everything now make sense!!!


















I was have been am *NEVER* *broken* in the slightest..*!*

_T H E . I C O N O C L A S T_









_
_I thought I've accepted myself enough.. but apparently with puzzle no. 2, again not as deep as I thought. Oh god.. I can FALL, 'GIVING UP', & rest even better now..
_​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_Inexplicable inner serenity..
..because understanding yourself is a diamond..
_
​


----------



## Prince Adrian

​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_ Just being yourself.
_UPLEVEL
I s e e now _how . . !_
oh my god . .








​


----------



## 8888

Even though I barely talked in therapy today I still got something out of it.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Adrian

yesss! I finally bought some cakes ♬ 6 cakes 6 chocolate cakes 6 small cakes but cakes all the same ♯ ♪ I love cakes haven't solved all the puzzles ♬ but at least I got _CAAAAKES.._*!















*


----------



## Prince Adrian

can't believe that finally I bought a real cake - TIRAMISU cake - with vanilla cream & a cherry on top of it!! _mmm-yumm..!! X3_:boogie










and don't forget the hot peppermint tea! despite today's blizzard, at least I've got another things going on at ease. :teeth​







​


----------



## Prince Adrian

a full bowl of mango & papaya cuts, sweet hot peppermint tea, fish chips, & rice & fried chickens, and we all set! :laugh: happy philosopher kid is happy!








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

some heavenly chocopies, 2 donuts, cold & fresh guava juice, many other snacks, and everything peaceful around me.. philosopher kid can't be more grateful. :] :3

​


----------



## cybernaut

^ I seriously just pinned that image to my pinterest page. I love L lol.....

-My days go so much better when I go to bed before 2AM &wake up before 8:30AM. Perhaps,I really am a morning person.

-I'm feel like I'm slowly re-obtaining my old hobbies now since its summer.Depression,grad school& constant 'moving around' made me abandon them.I want my old self back in terms of hobbies..even the ones that seem stupid to some people for my age....


----------



## Prince Adrian

*ＲＥＳＯＬＶＥ*


















_v1 + v2/ad accepted
I can *truly* proceed..
on track since the first place after all?
_​


----------



## okgoodbye

Maybe one day I won't feel homesick anymore.


----------



## KelsKels

Www stands for World Wide Web... really!?


----------



## Prince Adrian

OneLove21 said:


> ^ I seriously just pinned that image to my pinterest page. I love L lol.....


I think almost everyone loves L. :3 :lol
recently when I put an image I also attach the link to its original creator, go to their page if you want & pin it from there.. unless you're lazy lol.


----------



## Em Ha

Feeling clear. Feeling like I can take on everything on my path and every obstacle that lies before me.

Booyah! Excited for the future!

0


----------



## Prince Adrian

a hot plate of spaghetti & cold fresh hazelnut milk tea makes me happy! wow I feel like I'm already in heaven! :grin2: ..and also very carefully chosen crime documentaries (because curiosity - that's just the way I am).








​


----------



## Prince Adrian

aah.. a very late night, rainy outside, fresh & cold breeze.. delicious snacks, a cup of iced milk tea, cold fresh water, and a horror podcast make me happy! 
:cup


----------



## Prince Adrian

another fresh rainy night!!! :laugh: okay, iced milk tea, check. chocolate rolls, check. chocopie, check. mysterious library-mood music, check. downloading more horror audio tales, check. interesting SAS posts, check!
rarely seen them curious posters nowadays. seriously their posts are simply fun to read over and over. I feel like enjoying some good books already.


----------



## kivi

There are so many nice holiday plans after my exams. I'm very excited.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm hoping to take myself up to New York for my 24th birthday in July.If not then perhaps for Labor Day.


----------



## Prince Adrian

now it's very late night.. and realized that only just now that I'm actually *EXCITED* about it, not feeling being pressed to sleep because I *MUST sleep it's time to sleep must follow the clock etc etc* like usual!!

and also realizing that.. this hour might be the moment when one of my ultimate romantic fantasies happen!! :shock :haha :rofl :yay cu-ri-ous! we'll see..




Prince Adrian said:


> we do reading/narrating/telling each other horror/mystery stories before bed (something that's NOT too disturbing!). if necessary complete with sound effects, eerie music in the background, & some few props! because I'm a kid and I'm hoping he's also one! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Prince Adrian said:


> ​
> making matcha drinks together, and then telling each other horror/mystery stories (again). :grin2: :yes:cup


----------



## tcv

I don't want to discourage people from improving and being their best selves, but this video is pretty cool


----------



## AFoundLady

A beautiful, sunny day outside. I'm at this point of life where I actually feel inner satisfaction. I'm so glad I didn't give up on myself and I'm glad over the small little changes that I've made. Inspires me to go further forward and actually work on my goals in life. There's a lot to achieve and I'm never quitting on myself.


----------



## Prince Adrian

alright! these new magic sweets go very well with my hot chocolate milk & milk tea! grateful..! :3 X3
















​


----------



## Prince Adrian

_HOOORAAAAAAY......!!!
can't believe it FINALLY, CAAAAAAAAAKE!!! *ONE FULL ROUND CHOCOLATE CAKE*!!!! A WHOLE *BLACK FOREST CAKE* ALL JUST FOR ME!!!!

kid is happy!! kid is running around!!
_






















..now kid is sitting down enjoying the night picnic immensely, eating cake with fresh cold matcha flavored soy drink! _kid is in heaven!! want to stay *HERE* forever!!_









​


----------



## eeyoredragon

A few years ago, my chem professor showed us this, and I'm glad I took a pic of it. Still hilarious and relevant today: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aqdr3rYuGYQYesUWBhpk5pG2vHA


----------



## Kevin001

eeyoredragon said:


> A few years ago, my chem professor showed us this, and I'm glad I took a pic of it. Still hilarious and relevant today: https://1drv.ms/i/s!Aqdr3rYuGYQYesUWBhpk5pG2vHA


I love it, lol.


----------



## Prince Adrian

black forest cake & cold fresh chocolate-flavored soy drink make me happy! and never I eat a chocolate cake this (emotionally) satisfying! for now I didn't wait for the 'right moment' to eat, like say, 'after I clean & tidy up room'. *no hoarding, no perfectionism!* the moment of desire & the fulfillment are just perfect! as in already complete, already _whole_ (can't be fully explained by words, I guess).























actually there was a 'tiny' but really annoying annoyance (something about real world affair ugh!!!) but right now at least THANK goodness it's resolved anyway (Indiana Jones's LUCK! yet AGAIN!!:duck) & I've got my black forest and every other abundance of snacks so I'm still very grateful for all these! :laugh:
and not to mention, I'm


----------



## Prince Adrian

tonight, a black forest cake and _FINALLY_ seriously hot cocoa, *HOT COCOA!!* with romantic smooth jazz!




























​


----------



## okgoodbye

I love visiting bookstores.


----------



## McFly

There's something relaxing about having a fan blowing in the background on a warm quiet summer day.










Minus the girl of course.


----------



## AllTheSame

I'm getting more familiar with the tablet I got from work, I'm getting the hang of this freaking thing. It's just like anything else work related, someone thought it'd be a good idea to complicate the *** out of every little bitty thing, every task. There's a separate program / app to do _*everything*_. Combining or integrating them into one or two would....be too easy. Yeah. I am getting the hang of it though. I learned how to schedule my sales calls today. Some of it like using the camera and getting updates was really easy, other programs not so much but I'm getting there.


----------



## Ai

I have so many wonderfully kind people in my life. I am lucky.


----------



## natsume

I'm going to get through the day. Nothing is going to stop me. There will be no negative thoughts. I have people who love and care for me. They'll always be there. I can do this.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

I feel so grateful after what occurred yesterday.


----------



## Vulnicura

My anxiety helps me realize constantly that i am alive. Alive.


----------



## Kevin001

I came home to a to go box from my favorite Chinese place. How sweet is my mom.


----------



## cybernaut

Did I seriously contemplate about doing a PhD after my Masters?Ha,never thought this day would come.But,I'm gonna take a 2-4 year break from schooling first...gotta get a full-time career lined up first...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## catcharay

http://www.onceuponachef.com/2015/08/southern-peach-cobbler.html

I'm excited to make peach cobbler. From now fwd I'm forsaking my substitution principle in terms of baking. Butter, sugar and flour will be used happily, and eaten happily too!

The only thing about cobbler is that it doesn't look pretty as leftovers. It's a cobbler for a party of 2, so I'm sure there's going to be leftovers, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kivi

I think I am slowly starting to see things from a positive side.


----------



## kivi

I'm moving to bigger and colder city but at least I'll see snow. It has been years since I've been somewhere where it's snowing.


----------



## catcharay

I'm going to Cairns for another new travel experience, and doing something particularly out of my comfort: white water rafting. A little apprehensive about it but the idea itself has always striked to me as fun.


----------



## kivi

Everything is jammed in a short time because I'll move soon and I want most of my health controls and other things to be done in here. I think I'm doing okay but there are still some places that I need to visit.


----------



## Bawsome

Dont let things get you down, be strong enough, be patient enough to see it trough because after all of this nothing and no one is going to get you trough this only your self.


----------



## Virgo

TODAY'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie :yay


----------



## Winds

People passing by probably thought I was weird for looking up at the sky like that, but I don't know, watching the clouds will always be a favorite pastime of mine. Something about it is calming.


----------



## cosmicslop

It's been a year since I've decided to push myself in a direction to where I could turn my life around. In my mind I just told myself I had to get better because things will only get worse if I stay the same. The thing about taking on a big, generalized goal like that is that the process of changing is so gradual, so you barely feel like you are changing. It was grueling, rocky, and oftentimes left me feeling hopeless. 

I could only asses if my efforts paid off once enough time has gone by needed for adequate refection. And what I have to say is that September 2015 version of me compared to who I am this September is like comparing night and day. My anxiety has gone from debilitating to manageable. I'm finally immersed back in life. I've learned a lot about myself. It's like result of my hard work has almost made up for the past two and a half years where I stayed home doing nothing but being scared. So much can change in so little time.


----------



## Dreaming1111

Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Winds

You know you're at a place where you can laugh about your anxiety when your little sister get silent lunch for talking in class, and you're not even that upset about it because your first thought is at least she's being social.


----------



## Steve French

I think this program has been a good thing for me. Forced me to keep a schedule. Forced me to get out and socialize. Forced me to put some work in. Having to live in the dorm has forced me to be a bit clean and considerate. Even afforded me the opportunity to control my diet. Most everybody there is friendly or at least tolerable. Talking with the instructors, and doing a bit of research into things, has convinced me that the education I'm getting is valuable and should lead to a good job.


----------



## Hihowareyou777

cool thing


----------



## cybernaut

Middle East bound this December& January!I'm so sick of Washington DC's people& mentality lol.

Today was also a productive day too.I got all of my planning done for next week then have a 5 day weekend from grad school.Hell yeah...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## 8888

I ate fairly healthy even on Christmas!


----------



## Mrs Robot

I know 2017 is going to be an amazing year. I just know it.


----------



## 8888

I made $50 yesterday by selling old stuff.


----------



## tea111red

i was told i come across as confident (i doubt in every situation, though), even though i'm quiet. that surprised me a little, but it was good and interesting to hear. i also told i really need to become what i want to become because this person thinks i'd be good at it. several people i work w/ have spoken well of me as well. really encouraged me to hear and know this stuff.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I'm gonna find someone this year, i'm going to be more social, i'm going to be more outgoing. Whoever she is, I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## BeautyStale

I'm going to have some accomplishments this year and it's very fortunate to have my pets around this year, too! Nothing like man's best friend to turn to!


----------



## Ai

Last night, as we were getting ready for bed, I planted a quick kiss on my boyfriend's lips. He was in the way, looking fairly expectant, and I thought that might placate him long enough that I could grab my toothbrush from behind him. Instead, he scooped me into a giant bear hug.

"Can you believe that only a year ago, we were two awkward, almost complete strangers?" He asked me.

I pointed out that it was, indeed, pretty wild and that it felt as though we'd known each other much longer than that. I also pointed out that I am still awkward. Forever and always. He surrendered this last point with a chuckle, but also added that even half a year ago, getting me to comfortably kiss him was like pulling teeth; and I was never the one to initiate. He said it made him happy to see me like this.

It makes me happy too.

I spend so much time introspecting, so much time obsessing and criticizing myself for not doing _enough_, that it's never really dawned on me _how much progress I've really made_... A year ago, the thought of letting another person _touch_ me sent shivers down my spine and caused a raw panic to rise in the back of my throat. Mulling on this has made two things very clear to me:

1.) I am not my anxiety; I can grow and change and _function_. I can do this.

2.) I am so ludicrously lucky to have met someone who has not only been endlessly patient and understanding, but someone who has so much bizarre faith in me that his first instinct wasn't, "Jeez, it's been a year and we're still working on this little crap...?"; but rather to look upon this tiny, seemingly insignificant gesture with delight and say, "I'm proud of how far you've come."

I don't know what I've done to deserve any of this. Truly. I'm blown away and so very grateful.


----------



## SparklingWater

I am going to be ok.


----------



## SparklingWater

Last night I heard my roommates laughing. I felt the anxiety and paranoia begin to rise but this time I actually used my CBT and the feelings dissipated! I love that it's working! Everyday I have a little more freedom from SA. Yay!


----------



## momentsunset

Colors are cool. I'm glad I'm not color blind.


----------



## SofaKing

momentsunset said:


> Colors are cool. I'm glad I'm not color blind.


Lol, well, as a member of the "color deficient" (that's what it's called), I can assure you that I see in color. I just may have difficulty knowing the true "hue" behind the color. I may see a color, but not detect the "blueness" of it, but I see that there is a color.

Let's not play the "What color does this look like?" game, though. That's what I get when I usually admit the issue.

But yeah, life would be a bit easier if I weren't deficient, in yet another way.


----------



## Cam1

Everything I've been able to accomplish over the past year I thought was an impossibility for me until it happened. Now I feel like I can pretty much do anything and don't feel the need to let SA hold me back. I recognize that things wont come as naturally for me as they do for those with out SA, but nothing really feels impossible anymore. It feels great to not let made up fears hold me back.


----------



## Winds

I never thought we would be cool for this long, but years later and you still the homie.


----------



## AllTheSame

Today was just awesome ffs. And it was Monday. I don't understand, but I'm not complaining lol.

It's been about a week since I sent my boss my pictures of the victories I've had in my stores (and that's too long) but she read them just now and I got three emails back from her, all with nothing but praise and pats on the back lol....maybe I CAN do this, maybe it's possible....

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm alive and today/ tomorrow is a new day


----------



## Nitrogen

I passed my micro/virology exam with an 84% which was sweeeeet considering how tedious it was, plus a limited number of questions (meaning each question was worth more points). I've been doing good so far this semester despite the problems.


----------



## Leonardo Mattei

Today at college a girl i don't know smiled at me (and i smiled back).
I also found the courage to talk to another girl wich i was spotting from a couple of weeks (i had the luck of casually sitting near her). Just presentations, and she didn't seem interested at all in me, but it was a good trial for me.
In general i felt more "energic" and positive today, and i talked a lot more easily with people, but it was probably cause of the effect of my antidepressants (i don't take them everyday...)


----------



## HobbitInHell

At the very least if the worst happens I get to die and finally be at peace.


----------



## Leonardo Mattei

HobbitInHell said:


> At the very least if the worst happens I get to die and finally be at peace.


That's hardly positive...


----------



## HobbitInHell

Leonardo Mattei said:


> That's hardly positive...


That's me trying to look on the bright side which is kinda positive. Let's just say it's a crappy attempt at being positive which I will work on.


----------



## Going Sane

Be grateful for what you have, we have more than we think in some cases. Something i am trying to put into practice, it makes you feel better inside to acknowledge the things you have going for you so it is definitely worth trying. 
It is free, no side effects , just takes a little bit of effort since we are used to just looking at "how bad our life is"


----------



## meepie

I am feeling happy that I get to spend this cherished time of my life here in this beautiful place.


----------



## slyfox

The only two people in my life like to belittle my goals and point out my past failures. They take glee in pointing out how I'll give up like I always do. I need to start ignoring what others think and how they judge me. I need to just try my best to achieve what will make me happy. If I fail again and it doesn't hurt them, it is my problem not theirs.


----------



## Positive Soul

If you fail to achieve some of your dreams or desires; don't stop work hard for those who are attached to you [ your family & friends] do it for them.
Sometimes things do not go the way we want don't get disheartened! 
Stay Positive!


----------



## Saad Rashid

*Academic education isn't about spending time on improving things which you aren't good at. It's about discovering your strengths & potential which you weren't aware of before.*


----------



## TryingMara

It was nice to have that banter and to be on the same page as others at work. It helps a lot.


----------



## 8888

I convinced myself to study more than I planned, yay me!


----------



## SparklingWater

I'm gonna make it.


----------



## TryingMara

Had a heart to heart talk today with someone unexpected.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Gonna have a little of fun today. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## likevomit

Recently i find myself smiling and laughing a lot more often and i think its all because i finally found some things I genuinely enjoy!


----------



## slyfox

I need to be more of a doer


----------



## Kevin001

Being humble and grateful for the little things in life is what its about.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

We do not realize how much we have in life. Until we lose it.

Cherish what you have. Or something. :lol


----------



## Sabk

Continue to be me at all costs.
**cue Eye of the Tiger-type montage**


----------



## Nitrogen

Just realized last night that if all goes well, I should be graduating next Fall or Spring 2019.


----------



## Sabk

Humming is pretty relaxing. I don't know if it's the vibrations in my chest that makes it so, but it feels good.


----------



## CWe

Death sounds sexy


----------



## Lohikaarme

There truly is so much beauty out there, waiting to be discovered. So many reasons to soldier on. I've been so blind to all of it for too long.


----------



## 8888

SAS is great


----------



## Kevin001

Be the change you want to see.


----------



## catcharay

I unearthed an unassuming bakery gem, the type that you can make strong personal and specific recommendations.. "Go try the bacon and cheese pie and tomato and mushroom quiche". Never found something that nice that I'd want to return to and make someone try it. Don't even know the name of the shop :/


----------



## Nitrogen

I cooked a new recipe someone recommended to me a while ago, and it turned out really good. I'm proud of myself lol.


----------



## Sabk

I'm in the middle of having a hear to heart with a friend.
Taking a break while she deals with things on her end, then getting right back into it lol
It's one of these moments when the anxiety just evaporates and my focus isn't on me and my 'woes' but on someone else and the connection. It feels good.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

Yesterday, I became friends with a dog called Whiskey. He was playing with random children in the sea (they threw rocks far away and he tried to catch). When they left, he looked sad and tried to find someone else to play with. Then I couldn't resist and threw rocks and he tried to catch them. Silly but cute that he thought he could swim there before the rock sinks. Then I tried to find seashells around the pebbles but he thought I was going to throw a rock for him. He came just next to me and stood still, ready to catch rocks. Sometimes, he shook the water off towards me. He was very cute and funny.


----------



## feels

goddamn my boyfriend is perfect


----------



## Winds

Sometimes I forget how beautiful this city is.


----------



## konas8

My anxiety's lessened overall. Yay.


----------



## Laurelles

I'm so lucky to have the friends I do. Blessed perhaps.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Lexapro is like a magic pill compared to that toxic Pristiq ****. I almost feel 'normal' lately.


----------



## NickNock

I forgot where I read this but I love this statement.

When people can't handle you at your worst, just remember, you handle yourself at your worst all the time so that makes you stronger than them.


----------



## Kevin001

Gave some kid birthday beads for his 21st birthday last night....his smile was priceless .


----------



## nonhuman

There is a chance I get into a mindfulness-based-stress-reduction course! Wish me luck, guys. A dream would come true.


----------



## Lohikaarme

The sea breeze felt nice today.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Helping rinse and put away the dishes felt good. I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

It was so nice of them to send me a letter....part of it was handwritten .


----------



## Sabk

In spite of what I said in the what's bothering me thread, I'm getting the butterflies again...

It may not be a good thing right now, but it feels nice. For several reasons.


----------



## Lohikaarme

I'm going out to dinner tonight, the weather is wonderful and my loved ones are in good health. Life is okay at the moment.


----------



## HappyBread

Knowing that each and everyone of us here are devoting part of our time into each other- That is just beautiful.

Why? As I've came to learn recently-
Time cannot be earned. Once given away, it's forever gone. Hence-

Time = Life

You giving me your time to read what I've written, is a way of you giving me your time/life and I love you for that. Thank you :3

If you respond to my post, I will love you even more because it shows that either you care about what I've said OR I've somehow managed to touch your heart :3 
You may smell me now. Lovely, isn't it? XD XD XD


----------



## AceEmoKid

i had my first face-to-face interview last thursday (i've only done phone ones in the past, surprisingly) and i think i have a good chance of getting the job. they seemed pretty desperate to hire and were filling 3 different shifts worth of positions, plus they seemed to like me and think i was charming/energetic enough to fit in with the store culture. 

on a related note, later that same day, i finally got a call back from one of the dozens of places i applied to online. they scheduled me for an interview sunday. honestly, i'm hoping i get a call back and offer from the first job before then, because this other one i'm not super partial too plus it's slightly further away. regardless, though, i'm glad i'm finally starting to have some luck with employment opportunities. 

besides that, i've also been dating this new dude since last week. he's a bit of a nymphomaniac to be frank (but ED from his anxiety meds cancels that out), so we got into sexual stuff pretty much from the get go. we've hung out for really long periods of time at least every other day for a week now, the last couple times with me spending the night (even with his mom home....but she's really nice and non-intrusive). we've been talking about it a bit, and even though he's poly, he said he wouldn't mind becoming monogamous for me, but we both agreed to see where it goes first for a while. i really enjoy spending time with him though and he seems to reciprocate. only thing i'm worried about is how much money we're spending on ubers and lyfts since neither of us know how to drive lmao.


----------



## Sabk

Even when in a bad mood, she makes me feel better. Never fails. I might keep this one.


----------



## Kevin001

I told this customer that I always see how positive and nice he is all the time. I said its rare to see people like him. This guy is always so smiley and polite every time I see him. Its infectious.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've grown so much over the past couple of years that despite the harshness of the journey and whatever eventuates, I will be the absolute strongest, most open-minded and kind version of myself.

I'd like to say I got here by my own steam, but that would be a blatant lie. I have to thank the people who have come and gone in my life for leaving a piece of themselves with me, which has undeniably made me better and more self-aware in a good way. I still have a long way to go, but that's life. I thank those people from the bottom of my heart and I wish them nothing but good will, despite moments of weakness and behaviours in the past that would have suggested otherwise.


----------



## cybernaut

Phew, what a scare. No worries on this end.


----------



## TryingMara

Even though this experience didn't turn out as I'd hoped, I learned about a part of myself that I wasn't sure even existed. Who knows if I'll be in a similar situation in the future, but I'm open to it.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I am 40+ wpm with the newly learned Dvorak keyboard.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

Stopped thinking users are secrectly having multiple accounts


----------



## AffinityWing

I'm back from my vacation that was for a month and three weeks, where we visited family and went to the seaside for a week or so. It was a very enjoyable experience and I didn't want to leave, but I have moving in to dorms to do now. 

While I was away I got prescribed Paxil and from the comments of my family, it seems it made me alot more assertive and social.  I can feel it myself..that for the first time that constant paranoia about people judging me and looking at me is gone. It's no longer on my mind nearly as much as it was and I've become alot more careless to things like in that. (In a positive sense, of course.) 

I was also prescribed Trazodone to help with my sleep, although it was starting to seriously raise my blood pressure and cause severe sleepiness throughout the day so now I take it at night only. 

I'm really happy for such an overall improvement and want to go into CBT soon. Though there's still much to fix, I'm constantly dreaming of the day I'm "cured" now. I even told my doc "You're saving my life". lol There's still alot of anxiety whether or not I'll manage to make friends with anyone throughout the year, especially my room mates and what they'll think of me in case I start shutting myself in my room constantly all over again and avoid every social interaction. But I met my one room mate yesterday when checking out our room (Seems the others must have been out..) and I manage to hold eye contact longer than I've ever held it in years. :shock Afterwards when we went to the mall and were leaving, I said I didn't want to leave! This has never happened so far as I remember, at least not in ages..to not want to leave such a public place and go straight home. I've also been making sure to greet people, such as store clerks, and leave with "Have a nice day" every time. I never used to greet anyone in the past. 

My postive thought now is that I want to only keep getting more better .. to the point where I can one day laugh at all my old pessimistic, sworn-to-loneliness-and-suffering posts.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to start living like today could be my last . Love a little more, help a little more, etc.


----------



## I am Sisyphus Himself

Dark, but technically positive in this context:

You often want to please everyone, not just as someone with social anxiety, but just as a thoughtful human.

Unfortunately, you cannot.

Even as crazy as your empathetic urge will drive you to be perfectly accomodating, entertaining, and pleasing to every one out of the 7 billion or so people on Earth, you will literally never be able to, so you might as well give up now.

I guess maybe the positive side of all of that is that most people are trash anyway and not worth the effort and stress.

...or maybe that's not so much positive as just cynical.

IDK. I have trouble with being positive; otherwise I wouldnt be on this forum.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghossts

I will die one day.


----------



## Kevin001

Its important to give back. If you receive a blessing you should bless others .


----------



## Chevy396

I forgot how awesome meditation is for pain when you have a little weed buzz. You can have a terrible headache, then suddenly feel like you're floating in pure bliss. I think I'll try to find a guided meditation soundtrack on YouTube.


----------



## Steve French

Got damn. Feeling pretty motivated. Like things are progressing. Got a lot of work in today.


----------



## newbro

Kevin001 said:


> I'm going to start living like today could be my last . Love a little more, help a little more, etc.


You know, I never found this kind of thinking helpful.

If today was your last day, would you really live it like that?

I was thinking that if it was my last day, I would be totally careless of what happens to me or to others, and go on a rampage spree of doing illegal things.

Stealing, doing drugs, prostitutes, etc, you get the idea. "I'm going to die tomorrow anyway".


----------



## Kevin001

newbro said:


> You know, I never found this kind of thinking helpful.
> 
> If today was your last day, would you really live it like that?
> 
> I was thinking that if it was my last day, I would be totally careless of what happens to me or to others, and go on a rampage spree of doing illegal things.
> 
> Stealing, doing drugs, prostitutes, etc, you get the idea. "I'm going to die tomorrow anyway".


Yeah that is selfish....I'll pray for your soul.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I always feel so grateful whenever the universe presents me with an opportunity to help someone. That serendipity never fails to put a spring in my step.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Today is been productive so far, may it continue


----------



## Chevy396

That fart didn't even stink!


----------



## Fruitcake

HappyBread said:


> Knowing that each and everyone of us here are devoting part of our time into each other- That is just beautiful.
> 
> Why? As I've came to learn recently-
> Time cannot be earned. Once given away, it's forever gone. Hence-
> 
> Time = Life
> 
> You giving me your time to read what I've written, is a way of you giving me your time/life and I love you for that. Thank you :3
> 
> If you respond to my post, I will love you even more because it shows that either you care about what I've said OR I've somehow managed to touch your heart :3
> You may smell me now. Lovely, isn't it? XD XD XD


Awwww yay
Sniff sniff


----------



## mcpon14

Invictus by William Ernest Henley

Out of the night that covers me, 
Black as the pit from pole to pole, 
I thank whatever gods may be 
For my unconquerable soul. 

In the fell clutch of circumstance 
I have not winced nor cried aloud. 
Under the bludgeonings of chance 
My head is bloody, but unbowed. 

Beyond this place of wrath and tears 
Looms but the Horror of the shade, 
And yet the menace of the years 
Finds and shall find me unafraid. 

It matters not how strait the gate, 
How charged with punishments the scroll, 
I am the master of my fate, 
I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ghossts said:


> I will die one day.


lol

I came here to post this EXACT same thing.


----------



## Chevy396

Can't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## Sky Blue

I actually think I'll enjoy this winter. We had our first snow and I've been loving the light blanket of it outside. Usually I hate winter because it's dark.


----------



## 8888

My therapist is very understanding.


----------



## Psychoelle

My family, my friends, my boyfriend....

They are all supportive of my progress. They love me for me.


----------



## XoLulu

Instead of constantly being in fear of disappointing people and not meeting their expectations, I'm going to live life how I want to and surround myself with individuals who truly care for me deeply.


----------



## Winds

That feeling when your body recovers is amazing. Woke up this morning feeling like I got a brand new ankle. It's been sore for the past ten or so days but now it feels like I can jump into the sky.


----------



## feels

making calls like a ****in' pro now. my boyfriend even commented on the fact that i'm no longer scared to make calls. these meds have change my life


----------



## Chevy396

I'm in a pretty good mood tonight. Thank you to whoever or whatever is responsible for it.


----------



## cherryisaac

Focus on yourself and block out the things that don't matter. Block out the news, gossip, and utter chitter chatter.


----------



## CNikki

No matter what anyone says, does, or anything that makes you feel are set back, have some dignity and fight for your own well being. You are your own advocate and nobody else is going to fight better than you can for yourself. Even if you stand alone, it's better than downgrading yourself for the sake of others who do not value you in the same way. You are worthy of love, respect and honor in the midst of a world that will hate, degrade and dispose you. It starts with loving, respecting and honoring yourself, and yes, it will have to be a work in progress.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

Today I leisurely explored a part of the city I haven't been to before, it's amazing how quickly a simple stroll can improve your mood.


----------



## Sky Blue

A change of scenery might actually be just what I need.


----------



## jualmolu

Sometimes going out of my comfort zone cannot be too bad


----------



## feels

I've been making friends a lot more at work??? And they miss me???










this what being social is like???


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> I've been making friends a lot more at work??? And they miss me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this what being social is like???


Normie :laugh:


----------



## 8888

There's going to be snow. A lot of people don't like it but maybe I can ski so I'm happy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Good session at the studio today


----------



## rabidfoxes

I love reading this thread. I chanced upon it and thought it was going to be a bunch of platitudes that you find on greeting cards that in really mean bugger all to me, but it's a collection of some really awesome, genuine expressions of hope and happiness. Keep it going!

Lately I've been feeling like I'm less worried about what people think about me, and that a lot of people are really a lot less judgemental/hostile than it seems when you are feeling insecure. I've volunteered some bold and vaguely inappropriate opinions, told people good things when I thought them and played cool a lot less. It's amazing how it's much harder to get hurt if you're honest with yourself and others. It's so much fun to take chances and be a bit weird.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Starting the Japanese course on Duolingo today, here we go!!


----------



## Skygrinder

Lohikaarme said:


> Starting the Japanese course on Duolingo today, here we go!!


Oh wow, didn't know about that site. I actually always wanted to learn Japanese. Sadly, there are more pressing matters for me right now. Good luck to you though.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Skygrinder said:


> Oh wow, didn't know about that site. I actually always wanted to learn Japanese. Sadly, there are more pressing matters for me right now. Good luck to you though.


Thanks, time to put all of my anime knowledge to use :laugh:
Learning hiragana/katakana looks a bit challenging so we'll see how it goes :grin2:


----------



## Arbre

Lohikaarme said:


> Starting the Japanese course on Duolingo today, here we go!!


I didn't know they added a Japanese course on there. I might try doing it sometime.


----------



## Chevy396

I drove for the first time in a couple of years this morning. It was in my 4x4 to get to my hiking trail. There was frost and snow everywhere. It rocked. Felt very empowering. My comeback is almost complete.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Haven't had anxiety chest pain for weeks. It's nice to be granted reprieve every once in a while.


----------



## Lohikaarme

mcpon14 said:


> Invictus by William Ernest Henley
> 
> Out of the night that covers me,
> Black as the pit from pole to pole,
> I thank whatever gods may be
> For my unconquerable soul.
> 
> In the fell clutch of circumstance
> I have not winced nor cried aloud.
> Under the bludgeonings of chance
> My head is bloody, but unbowed.
> 
> Beyond this place of wrath and tears
> Looms but the Horror of the shade,
> And yet the menace of the years
> Finds and shall find me unafraid.
> 
> It matters not how strait the gate,
> How charged with punishments the scroll,
> I am the master of my fate,
> I am the captain of my soul.


----------



## Wenz

as humans we gotta feel sadness, happiness, pain, and a range of other states of being.
it's never the end, so keep pushing on until it really is the end, and you'll have lived a whole, complete life.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

In light of recent events regarding Aokigahara


----------



## tea111red

i was really amazed by this man that i did not know that helped me when i went to do my recycling stuff. he was a customer (i found out later), but brought these bins over to me so i could put my bottles in them. he didn't have to do that..

he was so kind.


----------



## Chevy396

Celexa should be fully kicking in any day now.


----------



## tea111red

caring less.


----------



## Steve French

****ing killed er today. I waste so much damn time usually, but hell, I banged out a run, a gym visit, an essay, and an exam all in one day. Movin on up.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Winds

Its nice, albeit strange, to not be the awkward one in a conversation.


----------



## kivi

Today was pretty boring but yesterday was so cool and I was mostly thinking about yesterday! 

Yesterday, we learned that our professor and his band was going to perform here at the congress center at night so I decided to wait for it after my class with another classmates. I wasn't very close with them before but we had very good time together and I talked a lot with them.

The performance was also very good and it was very interesting to see our ~50 years old professor being in a rock band with his friends of similar ages. There were hundreds of people and there was an actor who's famous in here and it was so cool lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister signed up for weekly bible study at campus church in college!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Meet some lovely women today. 

Actually yesterday now.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 0589471

When my father first left our family, I was particularly broken. We were very close, and the whole situation didn't make sense. His parting gift to me was a necklace I received at Christmas. I barely looked at it and closed it away in a box, and kept it stored somewhere. About a year ago, I found it again. Curiously I took it out and looked it over. Engraved in the little round pendant was this:

_"Promise me you'll always remember.
You're braver than you believe,
Stronger than you seem,
And smarter than you think."_

(Yes it's a Christopher Robin quote (i.e. winnie the pooh) but it doesn't make it any less special.) 

I started to cry. He was leaving me words of encouragement, love, and hope. Since then I've been wearing it around my neck whenever I feel like I need extra strength or courage.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy seeing all the people doing better on this site since I first joined. People that went from having nothing and being agoraphobic to having decent money, social life (sort of), and just more independent . Proud of you guys :squeeze


----------



## karenw

5.8 miles walk yesterday


----------



## Chevy396

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> When my father first left our family, I was particularly broken. We were very close, and the whole situation didn't make sense. His parting gift to me was a necklace I received at Christmas. I barely looked at it and closed it away in a box, and kept it stored somewhere. About a year ago, I found it again. Curiously I took it out and looked it over. Engraved in the little round pendant was this:
> 
> _"Promise me you'll always remember.
> You're braver than you believe,
> Stronger than you seem,
> And smarter than you think."_
> 
> (Yes it's a Christopher Robin quote (i.e. winnie the pooh) but it doesn't make it any less special.)
> 
> I started to cry. He was leaving me words of encouragement, love, and hope. Since then I've been wearing it around my neck whenever I feel like I need extra strength or courage.


That's really sweet. Is your father passed away?


----------



## 0589471

You'd think but no. He took off with another woman and moved back to the east coast. Lost contact with him after that, despite his promises he would keep in touch. That's why I ignored his present for so long. I understand now that he's just that type of guy who is emotionally dejected and disengaged, it's really crappy but he did love us (his kids). He has his issues.


SolutionX said:


> That's really sweet. Is your father passed away?


----------



## Kevin001

Life is 10% what happens and 90% how you react  Stay positive guys.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom is making her famous crawfish cornbread dressing for my work's potluck .


----------



## 0589471

I play this online game on my phone, it's really girly and silly so I typically ignore the chat feature. Tonight I noticed a few girls in the chat. They were being very kind and courteous to one another, giving tips on how to better play and just talking about their night. 

A little girl was rambling on and they told her to be careful and not mention her age online (she said she was 11). She certainly talked like a child, yet they remained positive and encouraging to her. It was very sweet to see kindness on the internet.


----------



## Kevin001

I bought my uncle some food today, he really enjoyed it. Its nothing like doing stuff for others.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> That's true and I think that was sweet of you to do for your uncle, Kevin!
> 
> Thanks for your messages, I'm heading to bed now but I will respond back tomorrow. I have been thinking of you and I hope you've been doing well friend :squeeze


Just glad you're ok, been praying nightly. God came through :squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## johu78

Practice like You never Won...Perform like You never Lost...


----------



## Kevin001

I still remember a few years ago I was really sick at work and this little kid comes to me asking if I'm sick....I say yes and he says I'll pray for you. Made my day .


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme

I liked this


----------



## mobc1990

I have been supporting and a member of Arsenal football club since 2013 and I have been working full time for my dad since 2007...I think it is sort of a small achievement


----------



## Chevy396

I'm not smoking weed, I'm smoking freedom!


----------



## Lohikaarme

https://thoughtcatalog.com/nataliia-totka/2018/08/7-randomly-beautiful-things-about-life/


----------



## Nelar

The crickets outside sound lovely

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## LunaliketheMoon

I had my beloved morning pineapple black tea.
I got out of bed (eventually) and did a basic morning routine.
I am listening to good music.
There is a bit of hope in me for once.
Today I feel content.


----------



## Vip3r

I have done so much in the last few months that my anxiety previously prevented me from doing.


----------



## momentsunset

A positive thought I had recently is that the bad days need to happen, there's no avoiding them. They make you that much more grateful for the good ones 



Vip3r said:


> I have done so much in the last few months that my anxiety previously prevented me from doing.


That's awesome! What have you been doing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LunaliketheMoon

I enjoyed doing errands with my Mom today in an area that I fear (a popular, sort of on the more high-scale side, shopping outlet back in my hometown). Unlike what I always thought, I didn't run into anyone from high school that I feared would judge me for gaining weight since graduation over two years ago. At the outlet, I had fun shopping with my Mom and getting sushi afterwards. My meal was delicious! I can't wait to go to LA tomorrow on the train to hang out on Olvera Street.


----------



## tea111red

My plant is being revived.


----------



## Vip3r

momentsunset said:


> That's awesome! What have you been doing if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks! I just got my first tattoo that I have wanted for a long time, did some job interviews, and delivered for Ubereats. Also, I have been going out and talking to people more.


----------



## momentsunset

Vip3r said:


> Thanks! I just got my first tattoo that I have wanted for a long time, did some job interviews, and delivered for Ubereats. Also, I have been going out and talking to people more.


Wow, are you just pushing through the anxiety or has it died down mostly?


----------



## Chevy396

I just popped my neck in multiple joints at once and it felt better than heroin.


----------



## Vip3r

momentsunset said:


> Wow, are you just pushing through the anxiety or has it died down mostly?


The anxiety is mostly gone now thanks to medication. I still have to push through it sometimes though. I had a little bit of a stressful night tonight doing Ubereats deliveries, but I made myself keep going.


----------



## Chevy396

I just watched a video about gaslighting (what my dad does to me) and now I feel much more prepared for next time.


----------



## komorikun

I did the ****ing laundry.


----------



## scintilla

Managed to check a few things off of my to do list, which is something. Even if I didn't get around to everything that I had planned on doing.


----------



## Kevin001

Uncle might be getting a car soon


----------



## In a Lonely Place

In the best of all possible worlds
Nothing is impossible


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Last night I went out two guys to see Earl Slick in a Q&A show and had a great night, felt a little anxious at times but it didn't get the better of me. My shy bladder doesn't overwhelm me any more, I can go pee when I need to rather than it controlling me and ruining my evening.


----------



## momentsunset

Although I had a hectic and stressful day, I still learned a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Today is national encouragement day guys so lets encourage others today.


----------



## 3stacks

The sun is shining and I feel good


----------



## 0589471

A friend posted this and it just really clicked for me. Simple yet much needed words ♡


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## around3am

We all have access to Wi-Fi


----------



## Solomoon

For a while Recent Discussions wasn't showing all new posts. That seems to be fixed.


----------



## catcharay

"I am not special, not the only one marked by trauma".

I came across this writer who had pstd. It's a theme I came across the subtle art of not giving a f*** too. You are not special. That doesn't diminish your experience but somewhere in the world someone has probably experienced it too. It helps to get out you out of the orbit of your own pain. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## AffinityWing

People may not be able to physically bust down a concrete wall with their bare hands, but they do it mentally with experience.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Kevin001

Saw a couple blessing their food last night, it was nice to see .


----------



## Road to Recovery

"Progress is Perfection"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Watching how gentle, loving mum Koala is with her baby at 1:35+ -


----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel destined to one day take my place as a Lady. My childhood nickname from my Mom have always been Lady. {Ladybug was the original but over time changed Lady} As of right now some of my mindset is stuck in childish mode even though I am 26. My physical appearance make it worst. {I been told many times of how I look like I'm 14-15} I feel like this will one day all change. Not at once but gradually. It is just a very slow transition. Some people don't bloom overnight. 


Similar to a boy who is destined to become King by his birthright I will be become, "grow up," transform into a Lady. I am not called Lady for nothing. I will take my place. 







This is not a customize signature for Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit

When things get tough you have to keep on going, you cannot give up, you have to keep on hoping.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I found a nice little workout video on Youtube. I never heard of a thing called "Tae Bo" but after checking out the video and then realizing it had a Yin and Yang symbol which reminded me of my friend so I took it as a sign that maybe this workout is a right fit for me. 


I gave it a try. Did only 15 minuite of the 24 minute video. I was extremely off coordination. I'm like that physically weak type of person you see at the gym who is trying to gain some strength and confidence. LOL. No joke. I'm serious. I don't know what is hard for me: doing the physical workout itself or having the confidence to do it and to feel comfortable. I am glad I am doing it in my room. I would hate to do this if I was in some sort of gym class. Everyone would see my struggle. I couldn't barely properly kick let alone air punch. I have a weak punch. LOL. 


Overall this workout will hopefully help me with my confidence and my ability me to stick to something. Also to help motivate me to exercise. Zumba is too fast pace for me and too much like dancing. Cardio workout I don't have time for. Seriously, cardio isn't my thing. LOL. Stretching is good but it isn't exactly a workout. I am glad I have found a good fiting workout for me. 


Wish me luck if I stick to this. LOL. 

Sent from Nelly's Air Force One using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBearx

Went bar hopping this week to celebrate my b-day, I was a little anxious about it but I ended up having allot of fun. 

Random quote: "Today is a good day to have a good day."


----------



## tea111red

found more songs that resonate w/ me.


----------



## tea111red

i liked the time i said thank you to this person, like i always did, and heard some man in the background say "thank YOU!"


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Fun Spirit said:


> When things get tough you have to keep on going, you cannot give up, you have to keep on hoping.


There is a song to match that -


* *














tea111red said:


> found more songs that resonate w/ me.


Awesome. 



tea111red said:


> i liked the time i said thank you to this person, like i always did, and heard some man in the background say "thank YOU!"


That sounds nice and looks like it made you happy too (nice to see).


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PandaBearx said:


> Went bar hopping this week to celebrate my b-day, I was a little anxious about it but I ended up having allot of fun.
> 
> Random quote: "Today is a good day to have a good day."


Awesome to hear.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Uniman That was a lovely song: )
He stole my idea>: (
lol
Thank You for sharing

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Fun Spirit said:


> @Uniman That was a lovely song: )
> He stole my idea>: (
> lol
> Thank You for sharing
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


You're welcome. 

It is a song that was used in this 80's movie (actors were singing along on left side in Billy's video clip above) -


* *












This was the second movie -


* *


----------



## Fun Spirit

Uniman said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> It is a song that was used in this 80's movie (actors were singing along on left side in Billy's video clip above) -
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the second movie -
> 
> 
> * *


Oh wow: O  
You rarely see that nowadays. Actors singing along to a song that was in their movies. 

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

Uniman said:


> That sounds nice and looks like it made you happy too (nice to see).


yes, but it was almost 2 yrs ago. i have to think on the past to lift myself up. nothing like that has happened in awhile and probably won't for a long time. haha.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Fun Spirit said:


> Oh wow: O
> You rarely see that nowadays. Actors singing along to a song that was in their movies.
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


It is rare.



tea111red said:


> yes, but it was almost 2 yrs ago. i have to think on the past to lift myself up. nothing like that has happened in awhile and probably won't for a long time. haha.


Thank you for chatting to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> edit: oh, i see what you were doing now, lol.


Darn it, sprung. :b

But seriously I genuinely mean it, thank you.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

tea111red said:


> alright....glad to make a difference.


You do make a difference.


----------



## roxslide

AW what the heck a coworker called me a "beautiful human being" today. I don't know what I did to deserve that


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> AW what the heck a coworker called me a "beautiful human being" today. I don't know what I did to deserve that


I know you're beautiful on the outside but on the inside too? Yeah, I can believe that. I guess you were just being you and that's all you need.


----------



## Wanderlust26

It's good to be constantly challenged and have my patience tested at work because it helps me continually learn and improve myself.


----------



## Barakiel

I can play the C major scale on piano with both hands now, with a few tries at least.  How you reposition your fingers is a bit different with each hand, and that was just one of those many intimidating things about piano that left me with the impression that you need an extra brain to be any good at it. It’s still something I need to practice of course, but the fact I can do it at all is certainly encouraging.


----------



## Musicfan

Bought some food for charity. That always boosts the mood.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Ever since my last panic attack I now walk around my room with a lit incense instead of just lighing it and placing it in a candle. It feel kind of good doing this first. I don't want any bad or evil energy around or in me.

_ Sent From that old VCR using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79

Just a few minutes outside in fresh air and warm temps is a mood booster for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBearx

roxslide said:


> AW what the heck a coworker called me a "beautiful human being" today. I don't know what I did to deserve that


I love kind people like this, they make your day so much better. <3


----------



## rabidfoxes

My mother and grandmother always say that flowers gifted with love will keep fresh for a long time. Well, about a week ago I gifted myself a bouquet of 'reduced to clear' tulips that were dying. They are blooming like no tomorrow.


----------



## alenclaud

Went for a walk today and saw lots of happy people and dogs in green spaces. It made me feel more alive.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I used my last incense to go around my room while trying to bless, protcet, and send positive energy. It must had been 10-15 minutes. Now I need some more sticks. I don't like the Rose Water incense we have in our closest. The scent is ok but I don't like how the smoke flow. It doesn't even leave ashes. It leaves "cylinder ash" chunks.

_Sent from Skywalker using Tapatalk_


----------



## asittingducky

Life is random. Absurd even. Dadaists didn't see that as a bad thing. Just be glad you didn't pop into existence as a whale 20 seconds away from falling 5000 ft to your death on the surface of an alien planet. And if you were unfortunate enough to have that happen and a laptop with this message just flew by...I just want you to know it's not your fault given the circumstances


----------



## Ai

Birds have been singing a lot more loudly the past few days. Warmer weather is finally on the way.


----------



## harrison

I might have found a new shrink. Definitely need one the way I've been lately.


----------



## clary321

i have a date with a boy this friday on the 18/4/2019 lol 



but im freaking out lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

My Sister gave me her incense. It os called Dragon Blood. It is funny because when we were washing our clothes at the laungry facility she told me about her watching a few clips of Game of Throne. {From what she told me about the show I don't think I want to watch it. Eating flesh and "o-jeez" stuff. I don't like that.} Anyway after Google-ing the incense name I found out that Dragon's Blood is used to help remove {banish} negativity. It is just what I and our household need. I went around my room today trying to cleanse it. Then I decided to go in my Sister's room. I cleanse her room too. I had to sneak into my Mom's room. I'm really glad I was able to get in there. I may do the rest of our apartment in the evening. It feel good doing this.


----------



## harrison

Should be able to get up to the house today - more clear-headed and energetic. I'm glad I decided to stop that horrible medication.


----------



## Noca

Today wasn't actually that bad.


----------



## Hopeful12

Sitting in the sunshine has actually lifted my spirits


----------



## drivendork1

I declared to myself, "I am going to have a great day" and despite of a**hole behavior from people in general, I still managed to keep this promise to myself.


----------



## hemotional

so like, i gotta fye taste in music 

SUMMER 2019 IS COMING! cant wait to turn 18 & ghost my family lolol


----------



## truant

Sometimes I feel bad about what a dismal failure my writing career has been. But then I remember I've made tens of thousands of dollars writing weird porn. So it's not all bad.


----------



## kesker

At least right now I feel as though I _could _sleep. I think, from now on, I'm gonna consider anything like this actual sleep. I could say, "Wow, I feel really rested from feeling like I could have had a good night sleep last night. :yay


----------



## truant

kesker said:


> At least right now I feel as though I _could _sleep. I think, from now on, I'm gonna consider anything like this actual sleep. I could say, "Wow, I feel really rested from feeling like I could have had a good night sleep last night. :yay


I relate to this so hard, hahah.

I take 'naps' all the time. Which usually consist of about twenty minutes of lying down with my eyes closed without actually getting to sleep. Sleeping is a major accomplishment for me. 90 minutes is a good, long sleep.


----------



## love is like a dream

n e w

p e r s p e c t i v e


----------



## kesker

truant said:


> I relate to this so hard, hahah.
> 
> I take 'naps' all the time. Which usually consist of about twenty minutes of lying down with my eyes closed without actually getting to sleep. Sleeping is a major accomplishment for me. 90 minutes is a good, long sleep.


I'll know I've finally made it when I can succeed in becoming unconscious during a nap. I can't help but think of my brother. That guy can sleep anywhere, almost seemingly at will. :no


----------



## truant

kesker said:


> I'll know I've finally made it when I can succeed in becoming unconscious during a nap. I can't help but think of my brother. That guy can sleep anywhere, almost seemingly at will. :no


My brother sleeps like 12 hours a day. But at least it keeps him out of my way, haha.


----------



## 3stacks

hemotional said:


> so like, i gotta fye taste in music &#128578;
> 
> SUMMER 2019 IS COMING! cant wait to turn 18 & ghost my family lolol


 did you name yourself after the Juice WRLD song?


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Coincidence said:


> n e w
> 
> p e r s p e c t i v e


dude that is tight, but i wanna skydive from space in the flesh (or suit??)


----------



## rabidfoxes

A stranger said "I like you" to me. I was drunk as a fish, and no doubt obnoxious. But even if it's closing time and everyone's in a terrible state, those are nicely warming words to hear. 

I need to do this to some other stranger now, pass it on. And somehow make them feel nice, rather than creeped out/hit on. I might have to wait until I meet someone who's sloshed.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I was walking home the other day from the gym and there was this little girl (probably 5 or 6) and she was walking ahead of her mom and the girl kind of jogged up to me with a buttercup flower in her hand and said "this is for you". Completely random and out of nowhere. She smiled as did I, but it's little gifts like that that mean so much to me. A lot of people put a monetary value on a gift, but when it comes from the heart, it truly is priceless. She reminded me of myself when I was her age when I used to have crushes and do the 'ol "she loves me, she loves me not", lol. I kept the flower and I want to put it into a glass frame but I don't want them crushed, so I don't know what to do.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Fun Spirit

When I hit it big I'm going to be gone.


----------



## 8888

Almost done with a project I am doing for the food bank, it went much quicker than expected.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Everything on my Vision Board will manifest into my reality.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I would be nothing without those self-help books.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Looked at my body in the mirror after I showered. It's not perfect yet, but today I just felt nothing but love for it. With my body and everything else going on in my life rn, I'm trying to show myself kindness, love, and patience so I can heal. Everything will be ok.

[Edit:] Nice, this is my 420th post lol


----------



## PandaBearx

I was at work and someone asked me if I always was so smiley. To which I automatically said yes (not true haha, obviously. Think it'd be a little concerning if I was like that 24/7) and than he mentioned noticing it the last time that he came in, which I was a little shocked about. Not really shocked but I tend to think most people don't remember me let alone in a positive way. So I asked "really??" and he told me I had a pretty smile. When I told someone else this they seem to be under the impression he was hitting on me but I like to think he wasn't and was just being kind. Sometimes compliments are simply a person being nice.


----------



## CNikki

Finally, a PSA that has changed my life for the better. It will for you, too!


----------



## Fun Spirit

Though it has been slow in the last 8 years this year I have now enter the transformation cycle. The caterpillar in the cocoon is coming out in the form of a butterfly. The person who been sitting on the sideline is out front. I am going to do a 360°. I will be a newly improve better me.


----------



## 8888

I love that my dog is always there for me.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PandaBearx

I tried macaroons for the first time & I was honestly pretty impressed, so many people seem to either love them or hate them and I'm glad that they actually exceeded my expectations. I enjoyed red velvet and raspberry the most. :yes


----------



## harrison

Such a beautiful day out there today. I was in the city and this lovely border collie was tied to a pole and barking his head off. This lady stopped and was comforting him and then another girl stopped and helped too.


----------



## andy1984

harrison said:


> Such a beautiful day out there today. I was in the city and this lovely border collie was tied to a pole and barking his head off. This lady stopped and was comforting him and then another girl stopped and helped too.


here too. biked to the beach and ate sandwiches and had a nap in the sun. a dog came to take my sandwhich but I didnt give it to him lol


----------



## scooby

It makes me happy when the moon appears from behind the clouds after being obscured for a while. Feels satisfying.


----------



## TinyFlutter

I really appreciate the kindness and help from my neighbours lately.


----------



## blue2

I love how I don't die, even though many younger & with less abuse have, why is that ?


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Fall weather is finally here!!!!


----------



## Musicfan

TopShelfHeart said:


> Fall weather is finally here!!!!


Came here to post the same. The fall colors are so pleasing.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Musicfan69 said:


> Came here to post the same. The fall colors are so pleasing.


The colors haven't quite kicked in yet where I live but the cooler weather is so nice. I admit I got a pumpkin spice latte and I'm not sure if I was being ironic lol.


----------



## harrison

TopShelfHeart said:


> The colors haven't quite kicked in yet where I live but the cooler weather is so nice. I admit I got a pumpkin spice latte and I'm not sure if I was being ironic lol.


Is a pumpkin spice latte actually made of pumpkin? Shouldn't they just call it spicy pumpkin soup?


----------



## TopShelfHeart

harrison said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colors haven't quite kicked in yet where I live but the cooler weather is so nice. I admit I got a pumpkin spice latte and I'm not sure if I was being ironic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Is a pumpkin spice latte actually made of pumpkin? Shouldn't they just call it spicy pumpkin soup?
Click to expand...

It's not. I think it's just the spices used in pumpkin pie, so all spice, nutmeg, etc.


----------



## harrison

TopShelfHeart said:


> It's not. I think it's just the spices used in pumpkin pie, so all spice, nutmeg, etc.


Oh, okay - that makes sense.  Would probably be quite nice.

I tried my first soy chai latte ages ago actually because the girl in front of me ordered one and I thought I'd try it too. They're actually pretty good, although I dropped the soy bit. Sometimes they don't do them as well as others - it sort of depends where I go.


----------



## Musicfan

TopShelfHeart said:


> The colors haven't quite kicked in yet where I live but the cooler weather is so nice. I admit I got a pumpkin spice latte and I'm not sure if I was being ironic lol.


Gotta have some pumpkin spice this time of year. Lots of pumpkin spice cookies and lattes :grin2:


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Musicfan69 said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colors haven't quite kicked in yet where I live but the cooler weather is so nice. I admit I got a pumpkin spice latte and I'm not sure if I was being ironic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have some pumpkin spice this time of year. Lots of pumpkin spice cookies and lattes /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

I had a mini pumpkin pie for dessert a few hours ago actually. Definitely getting my fill of pumpkin spice lol.


----------



## komorikun

Don't get pumpkin cheesecake. Don't make my mistake. It's disgusting.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

komorikun said:


> Don't get pumpkin cheesecake. Don't make my mistake. It's disgusting.


Too rich for you? Was it like pumpkin swirled into the cheesecake?


----------



## komorikun

TopShelfHeart said:


> Too rich for you? Was it like pumpkin swirled into the cheesecake?


No, it was just nasty. Sort of rubbery. The pumpkin was mixed in with cheese.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

komorikun said:


> TopShelfHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too rich for you? Was it like pumpkin swirled into the cheesecake?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just nasty. Sort of rubbery. The pumpkin was mixed in with cheese.
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound like the pumpkin's fault. That sounds more like someone who doesn't know how to make a good cheesecake lol


----------



## harrison

I love this girl's voice. Plus she's from Sumatra originally.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> No, it was just nasty. Sort of rubbery. The pumpkin was mixed in with cheese.


 Do you think it was just poorly made or is it just not your thing? Pumpkin cheesecake sounds yummy.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Do you think it was just poorly made or is it just not your thing? Pumpkin cheesecake sounds yummy.


I think that pumpkin and cheesecake are a bad combination. I like pumpkin pie and I like cheesecake but that was just gross. So never again.


----------



## TinyFlutter

There was this beautiful baby boy in a stroller on the bus with amazingly funny parents who were entertaining him and making him laugh until they got off of the bus. I kept looking over and smiling at them, I thought they were such a lovely family .


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@TinyFlutter

That is awesome to hear.


----------



## PandaBearx

Did well this semester my lowest grade out of four courses was a B, which was espanol. I'm taking Spanish 2 next semester so I'm going to try to study and read up on a bit more before February.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Vent but don't dwell.


----------



## Collin989

*It's a nice idea*



LearningToFly said:


> I like this, that is a very good point


Yea, I think so too. People who tell you that you are too quiet can be frustrating and hurtful, but what these people are trying to tell you is that they like and value your input, or are interested in knowing you better . If they didn't, they wouldn't have said anything. 0


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Been doing pretty well the past few days with opening up more at work. The pressure to do so is ridiculously intense and everyone will continue to hate me and do mean stuff to me if I don't it seems, so I've got strong motivation. I'm getting paid quite well too and I need to be in good standing if I expect to get raises and respect here.


----------



## Dispatch

RelinquishedHell said:


> Been doing pretty well the past few days with opening up more at work. The pressure to do so is ridiculously intense and everyone will continue to hate me and do mean stuff to me if I don't it seems, so I've got strong motivation. I'm getting paid quite well too and I need to be in good standing if I expect to get raises and respect here.


excellent ... I think you've got it ... perfect ... don't over think it, don't fiddle with it, don't try and fix it ... just keep doing what you're doing ... I've found your post to be very positive ... nice !


----------



## HannaB

I know I can accomplish anything I set my mind to.


----------



## unemployment simulator

someone at work thought I looked younger than 35!  i'm not ofc but i'll take the compliment


----------



## blue2

Someone at work thought I looked like a T-Rex so I ate him.


----------



## zane777

The whole day today i felt very anxious but i kept reminding myself that its just a bad day I am having. The days finally ended and i can confirm that  also i feel like writing this saying "ever tried, ever failed, never mind, try again fail again, fail better"


----------



## D'avjo

January! wish I was back in the Canadian Rockies shredding up the hill.


----------



## Velorrei

*Anxiety can be good.* Sometimes our thoughts and fears can actually protect us from some things.

Our anxieties prepared us for the coronavirus ahead of the general population.


----------



## 8888

My PTSD is acting up less today.


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## michellecarney

I am having a great day! The weather was amazing and I spent some time outside today just enjoying it!


----------



## PandaBearx

My heart.


----------



## aqwsderf

PandaBearx said:


>


Awesome &#128578;


----------



## PandaBearx

aqwsderf said:


> Awesome &#128578;


I love it <333





They had a party :lol


----------



## aqwsderf

PandaBearx said:


> I love it <333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a party


That guy is so happy lol

People singing in crowds is one of my fav things


----------



## mezzoforte

I want to live. I want to live. I want to live.


----------



## Fixxer

This complicated situation that is worldspread right now, allows us to slow down and look at ourselves.


----------



## Velorrei

The current world events have benefited some of us, even if it is in minor ways. Many busy people were able to stop and take a much needed breath. Public guidelines for handling this pandemic have made some of us more comfortable socially, even if it's temporary.


----------



## Lohikaarme

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/wholesomememes/comments/fced26

I love this gif. Easier said than done tho


----------



## Fun Spirit

Building up my Discord.


----------



## MyViewsMatter

when it comes to the standards for your happiness, its best to set LOW standards to be happy


----------



## trendyfool

Not all of the peas we planted came up, but the ones that did are looking happy.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## fluorish

Hehe ^^ 


There are billions of people in this world.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Fixxer

If you get up, you won't be laying down anymore...


----------



## Kevin001

5yrs self harm free .


----------



## Virgini4543

Its all motivation for my futureself


----------



## leaf in the wind

My partner said that he looks forward everyday to seeing me smile.

He can be SO awful, but I also know him well enough that sometimes he throws a fit because I'm upset and he doesn't know how to handle the anxiety of seeing me upset.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I kissed someone last night, and cuddled, forgotten what that’s like


----------



## Fun Spirit

God bless everyone


----------



## blue2

Being trapped in your own version of hell is better than being trapped in someone else's.


----------



## leaf in the wind

People have been incredibly nice to me lately. 

It makes me suspicious.


----------



## blue2

😮 Me too, what's going on ?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## harrison

I don't have all that much but I was thinking the other day just how much I have to be grateful for. It's incredible.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It is nice to help people and to send some love. 

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## danagrl64

Well, at least she didn’t piss on my bed. I’m so grateful the dog didn’t Pee on my bed 😬


----------



## Fun Spirit

~INSPIRED ~

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit

I am proud of myself for learning about the 7 Chakras. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## john.myles

Love is the answer.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hang in there everyone

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Fixxer

I discovered a rap song which is alright. I'm not sure if I like it or not, but it's giving me a good laugh.


----------



## VIncymon

I am no longer the inexperienced shy virgin I was when I first registered to SAS forum.

If I can take what I have learned and experienced in the past 8 years and apply it. Then it shouldn't take me 8 more years to find another woman to cherish.

I am smart. I am a professional. I have a lot to offer this world. What I do matters. My life matters.

I HAVE given great s*xual pleasure before, I know I can do it, I have done it in the past, repeatedly. so I know I will give pleasure to the right woman when she comes along.

I am a man worth loving. I am am man deserving of respect.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

One of the neat things about Youtube is watching people who have similar interests to myself having their "moments of glory" when they achieve the ultimate moments in their lives and their dreams come true. It feels great to know that someone, somewhere is winning even if it isn't me.


----------



## Starcut83

One saying that's always stuck with me is "I've done it before. I can do it again." 



For some reason it just almost instantly calms me down and gives me a boost in confidence when I recall similar situations in the past that I handled well even if it's just a feeling.


----------



## alienjunkie

i miss my dogs


----------



## VIncymon

"Your ability to perform any task in life can improve with practice."

I try to remember this when ever I experience a personal setback. Social skills like any other skill, can improve with practice.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'm finally free from the little nazi that I've been stuck with at work for the past year. So you know, that's a big positive.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

My challenge for this week is to stop seeking and craving the validation from others; in particular men. I have shown particular keeness in finding a date these past months. Upon reflection, I've realised, I've been looking externally to feel validated, seen, and approved. As part of my self-love journey, I'm going to really make a concerted effort to not do that this week! Already, it's proved difficult as my mind wanders to far-off crushes. However, through mindfulness and the frame technique, I've been able to observe and detach from my thoughts. I already know it will be quite challenging, as naturally, as humans, our survival instinct is to find a mate. But observe and detach is really helping me.

In addition, my challenge this week is to live authentically. To stop agreeing to things, making plans that I don't want to make, and just living my life to please other people.


----------



## bjornironside

My room is clean-ish


----------



## Starcut83

The best time to make the future a little better is always now.


----------



## PandaBearx

Scheduled an appointment with a psychiatrist, so that's a step.


----------



## Myosr

(Sorry unedited)

Lol, I tend to spam other random thoughts threads when I'm in an expressive state, so I'll just post this here even though I don't really think in these terms (positivity I mean).

But ya, I'm kinda thinking I've realized that there is a balance to be had between emotional expressivity (?) and "rationality". 

I've struggled with this all my life pretty much and even ranted about it a lot here on SAS (not that people read other people's rants here lol). But generally, I think that you can't really suppress any part of yourself. You just have to reach some form of balance / synergy. 

I always think of my life in terms of phases (often last from 2-5 years) and I've gone back and forth when it comes to whether I give my emotions the upper hand (the "TRUE ME") or give my sort of obsession with rationalizing things and being cold and calculating the upper hand (the "REALLY TRUE ME"). And I often ended up after each phase missing that other part of me and I'm like "but that's the actual real me" the other one was "just a persona" / was repressed.

I think thinking about it chronologically doesn't work. I never really changed. Not really. I'm always the same person. What really happens is that I suppress one part of myself in order to sort of relate to other people with the same personality type. [people with intense emotional expression + brutally cold and rational are pretty rare]. 

I think wanting to be what I think certain people like is the big issue. I go into these endless crusades to completely eradicate parts of myself that I think are ... uh .. what was the term I used? "polluting my soul"? no that wasn't the term. Eh, I don't remember now. I might edit this later to add it. But it was something about other people sort of contaminating my soul / self-concept. Yes! contamination! that was what I called it. 

This isn't really true though. People don't contaminate my soul. It's more like people encourage my suppression of certain parts of my soul by encouraging one side or the other (through negative and positive feedback).

It often gets out of hand though. I know the vast vast majority of people don't connect with me at all in either of my "two states" but then, I know I need to accept that even LESS people would want anything to do with me if I'm both emotionally expressive AND truly cold / obsessed with rationality. 

Really emotional people tend to view certain forms of rational thinking or expression as inherently immoral or at least "highly overrated".
People who value rationality tend to have negative views on emotional people too. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm unwilling to give any side of my "self" veto powers over my expression. They sort of have to agree to reach a balance on everything, because I value both equally. And hating either side IS the true contamination I get from others though. Not the traits themselves.

I think I've kind of reached the conclusion over the past few months that I can't really have both. I can't have "my soul" and other people's acceptance. I have to give priority to one. I have to be willing to give up whatever little acceptance I have sort of collected over the years if I want a coherent sense of self (a.k.a "a soul"). 

I'll probably change in the process too, at least in how I express myself, because I tend to exaggerate a lot of my emotional expression without really meaning to, because I donno. It's complicated.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'd like to be somewhere where it's like a warm evening and there's lots of trees around and a swimming pool and very few or no people. Then I can just alternate between being in the pool, and sitting on some comfy deckchair with pillows that are magically water resistant and also maybe later there should be a light breeze with some wind chimes. Probably not while I'm in the pool though. And then wander off to play some arcade games and drink some orange juice and also eat ice cream. Maybe different kinds. And then play table tennis with someone I feel comfortable with. Eat some tasty pasta dish. And then retire to my castle.


----------



## Blue Dino

I petted a friendly white neighborhood cat today on the evening run that I see very regularly. It's one of the more friendly neighborhood cats and I often see many random passers petting him/her too.


----------



## Myosr

My sister got me to watch the movie "soul" with her. It was kind of awkward, but I want to get close to her again  
Also, the movie was fine. The idea was okay, plus there was one emotional scene at the end where I was afraid to tear up. 

She told me we should do it every weekend. I want to do something more though, like something that would show her I'm interested in continuing with this (becoming close again), but I don't want to do something too obvious like bringing her a gift or something. Just something simple, but I can't really think of anything and when we are talking I can't make eye contact with her or say something meaningful. I'm worried she might think I'm trying to push her away but I don't know how to communicate the opposite. 






can't find the scene on youtube ... but if you've seen the movie you probably know which one.

"those aren't purposes you idiot. that's just regular old living"
"there's no point. you will never find your spark. because you have no purpose."


----------



## PandaBearx

Got my ear pierced and I'm happy with how it looks.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Survived the Wuhan 'Rona hell ride 😌👊.....


----------



## 8888

I organized some things today which made me feel accomplished.


----------



## strange_world

I've managed to lose a stone in weight. I now weigh 12 stone. Need to lose another stone to be thin.

I haven't been actually thin since my 20s so this is a pretty big deal for me. I'll still look awful but it's the principle of it. I still want to do the best with my appearance regardless.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@Myosr hey may I ask why you and your sister have grown apart?
do you both not visit each other? Maybe you can go out eating every now and then or go for a drink after the movie…


----------



## Socialmisfits

@strange_world don’t say you look awful, it should never become normalcy to say this about yourself. Well done on the weight loss!


----------



## Socialmisfits

When on walks it surprises me how many people actually smile or acknowledge me passing by, I do the same. Bar the times I’m sunken deep in thought that is.


----------



## strange_world

Socialmisfits said:


> @strange_world don’t say you look awful, it should never become normalcy to say this about yourself. Well done on the weight loss!


Thanks Socialmisfits! That's reassuring. I still have a facial disfigurement (bad scars) from years ago and feel like everybody is staring at me. But interestingly other people have never actually seemed to notice _that_ much, apart from a few incidents. Maybe I need to be less hard on myself and confidence will follow.



Socialmisfits said:


> When on walks it surprises me how many people actually smile or acknowledge me passing by, I do the same. Bar the times I’m sunken deep in thought that is.


I kind of enjoy this part of going on walks, when I'm out in the countryside or walking my mum and dads' dog. Admittedly like you a lot of the time I'm in my own little world. I glad to hear your regular walks are going well and people are friendly.


----------



## CWe

Weather is almost perfectly nice today woot!


----------



## Socialmisfits

strange_world said:


> . I still have a facial disfigurement (bad scars) from years ago and feel like everybody is staring at me.


I have scars all over my body and upper legs since age 18 due to medication I had to take at the time. At that age I went on my first holiday with a friend in sunny Spain. I cared a lot then and on the beach I always walked with a t shirt on. 2 meters next to us there were 3 topless girls. Nobody was looking at me LOL. Anyway after that year I didn’t care anymore, Last summer it was scorching hot so I was shirtless in the house. When someone was at the door I didn’t bother putting on a shirt.
you see all kinds of bodies and faces all with their story and basically nobody is rude about it.
when somebody asks me where the scars come from I just joke I’m into sm.


----------



## Myosr

@Socialmisfits 

Oh, we both live with our parents lol, but she's barely home + I don't get out of my room much.
I think we could go buy stuff together or I could get her a gift or something or just keep watching kid's movies I donno. There's years of ice to break.


----------



## 8888

I helped out some non-profits today, was good to give back.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Myosr said:


> @Socialmisfits
> There's years of ice to break.


Well given current climate change it will only they take a couple of months


----------



## strange_world

Socialmisfits said:


> I have scars all over my body and upper legs since age 18 due to medication I had to take at the time. At that age I went on my first holiday with a friend in sunny Spain. I cared a lot then and on the beach I always walked with a t shirt on. 2 meters next to us there were 3 topless girls. Nobody was looking at me LOL. Anyway after that year I didn’t care anymore, Last summer it was scorching hot so I was shirtless in the house. When someone was at the door I didn’t bother putting on a shirt.
> you see all kinds of bodies and faces all with their story and basically nobody is rude about it.
> when somebody asks me where the scars come from I just joke I’m into sm.


Thanks!  That reply made me feel a lot better. I can see you understand what it's like and it isn't always fun, but you've also got this great sense of humour about things.

So yeah I'm sure nobody notices, really. If I've learned anything from this it's that most people are usually thinking about anything _but_ me. It's been a reassuring thing to discover.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was reading through the comments of a YouTube video and one of the top comments was someone saying they wanted the uploader to make a bunch of content on a certain topic and then I was reading through the comments and someone there suggested my channel. 👀

I've been very unmotivated lately though and also uploading an unrelated series of videos that is doing badly and I've sort of gotten a bit tired of it over time, but it's about 80% done so I feel the need to finish it. I've also been trying to think of some new ideas as well and struggling a bit. But this isn't very positive lol so.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was reading through the comments of a YouTube video and one of the top comments was someone saying they wanted the uploader to make a bunch of content on a certain topic and then I was reading through the comments and someone there suggested my channel. 👀
> 
> I've been very unmotivated lately though and also uploading an unrelated series of videos that is doing badly and I've sort of gotten a bit tired of it over time, but it's about 80% done so I feel the need to finish it. I've also been trying to think of some new ideas as well and struggling a bit. But this isn't very positive lol so.


Dark & creepy sells  👀


----------



## 8888

I'm getting stronger every day!


----------



## Blue Dino

Dropped my card holder clip from handbag on the streets shortly after I got lunch at a take-out place. I backtracked my walking route and returned to them looking for it. The front counter people graciously handed it to me and told me someone random walked by, found it lying outside the streets, picked it up and turned it in. They could've easily just start instantly purchase a bunch of stuff from my credit card ASAP. Or the front counter people could've lied about it and did the same. 

Nice to know there are still some nice people in the world. When all I hear lately are more and more despicable people doing despicable things.


----------



## Blue Dino

_"I had to realize that "fair" is something in my head. But then I realize nothing was ever fair especially as an adult. I had to let go of some long held expectations about life. I have to just accept that. Roll with the punches as they come. Tune out anyone else who tells you differently and shames you for it. I became a much happier person this way." _

I like this.👆


----------



## 8888

Been enjoying the various things I am reading. It's making me feel more fulfilled and possibly smarter. I'm going to keep reading as much as I can.


----------

